# The Late Show with Stephen Colbert Thread



## inaka

The Late Show with Stephen Colbert website is officially live!
Let the games begin!

http://colbertlateshow.com/


----------



## inaka

Looks like they have the logo up as well:


----------



## inaka

Sneak pic of the inside of Letterman's old studio during the conversion process:


----------



## BrettStah

http://colbertlateshow.com/video/8GmB0oY0McANFvp2aEffk9jZZZ2YyXxy/the-colbeard/


----------



## sfenton

Also a new iOS app - called "colbr"

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/colbr/id993435478?ls=1&mt=8

Has the video and podcast from the web site.


----------



## RGM1138

When does he start anyway?

Nvm. I watched the video. I hope he's not gonna be that tedious on the show.


----------



## LoadStar

inaka said:


> Sneak pic of the inside of Letterman's old studio during the conversion process:


I figured that the demolition would take much longer than people figured. Trying to peel back the layers in a historic building is monumentally time consuming, fiddly work.


----------



## Turtleboy

For those who (like me) prefer inlining:


----------



## Dan203

LoadStar said:


> I figured that the demolition would take much longer than people figured. Trying to peel back the layers in a historic building is monumentally time consuming, fiddly work.


On that extreme home makeover show they demolish, clear, rebuild, furnish and landscape an entire house in a week. Not saying this isn't hard work, but it's the kind of work you can throw a TON of guys at and have done relatively quickly.


----------



## Dan203

RGM1138 said:


> I hope he's not gonna be that tedious on the show.


Was a bit over the top. Even more so then his persona on The Report. I'm kinda hoping he acts more like himself on the show. Maybe a bit campy like Conan, but not over the top like that video.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Dan203 said:


> On that extreme home makeover show they demolish, clear, rebuild, furnish and landscape an entire house in a week. Not saying this isn't hard work, but it's the kind of work you can throw a TON of guys at and have done relatively quickly.


That can only happen with a lot of work done ahead of time and the cooperation of municipalities. For example, they'd have to have all permits filed and issued ahead of time, and then they'd have to have city inspectors available to sign off on something at 3 am if that's when it gets finished in order for the next trade to start at 3:05 am.

Given that the Ed Sullivan Theater is a designated as a historic building and that it's located in NYC which is heavily unionized, I don't think it's as easy as simply throwing a couple hundred extra people in there and getting it done in a week.


----------



## brianric

BrettStah said:


> http://colbertlateshow.com/video/8GmB0oY0McANFvp2aEffk9jZZZ2YyXxy/the-colbeard/


Was Steve wearing an Apple watch in that clip?


----------



## inaka

New band leader has been selected. His name is Jon Batiste:


----------



## inaka

RGM1138 said:


> When does he start anyway?


This pic answers that question nicely.


----------



## BrettStah

brianric said:


> Was Steve wearing an Apple watch in that clip?


Looks like it...


----------



## ElJay

inaka said:


> This pic answers that question nicely.


So is he going to be doing this show in a character or not?


----------



## inaka

What if his normal persona is even more outrageous than his character? 

Remains to be seen...


----------



## Turtleboy

His face looks very weirdly photoshopped in that picture, like they made him a lot thinner, and with an insane Joker type smile. was that on purpose?


----------



## inaka

I don't think it's photoshopped at all to distort his face.
He's always had that bizarre ear thing too, where one of his ears very different from the other. It's why he can do his ear trick:


----------



## getreal

inaka said:


> I don't think it's photoshopped at all to distort his face.
> He's always had that bizarre ear thing too, where one of his ears very different from the other. It's why he can do his ear trick:


His father was a leprechaun. That's why he has one pointy ear.


----------



## madscientist

brianric said:


> Was Steve wearing an Apple watch in that clip?


Colbert is nutty for all things Apple.


----------



## mattack

He has a new podcast.. Unsurprisingly titled "The Late Show Podcast". There's a ~20 minute episode today.

(I wish they'd do the entire show as an audio podcast.. It'd save me the trouble of downloading them into VLC myself.)


----------



## GoPackGo

mattack said:


> (I wish they'd do the entire show as an audio podcast.. It'd save me the trouble of downloading them into VLC myself.)


They do.


----------



## Turtleboy

GoPackGo said:


> They do.


How do you know?


----------



## LoadStar

mattack said:


> (I wish they'd do the entire show as an audio podcast.. It'd save me the trouble of downloading them into VLC myself.)





GoPackGo said:


> They do.





Turtleboy said:


> How do you know?


I think when GoPackGo was responding, he was interpreting "the entire show" as being "the entire podcast show," so he provided the link to download the audio podcast.


----------



## LoadStar

DevdogAZ said:


> Given that the Ed Sullivan Theater is a designated as a historic building and that it's located in NYC which is heavily unionized, I don't think it's as easy as simply throwing a couple hundred extra people in there and getting it done in a week.


Exactly. I work on a campus where the vast majority of the facilities are historic. In a lot of ways, it's like restoring a famous painting... there's a huge amount of time spent in planning, then the actual progress goes achingly slow as they carefully peel away layers in such a way that what is being done doesn't do long-term damage to the historic nature of the building.

You get too many people involved, it's too easy to have mistakes that can cause damage.


----------



## USAFSSO

Looks like Late Night television is dead, or I'm just getting old.

_Get off my lawn, you darn kids_


----------



## lambertman

USAFSSO said:


> _Get off my lawn, you darn kids_


Come on. Colbert is 51.


----------



## DeDondeEs

Part of me wishes he changes up the standard network late show format of doing the standing monologue and just does most of the show from his desk almost in a news reader format.


----------



## pjenkins

can't see what he brings to the format, looks like he's just regurgitating what everyone else does.


----------



## hefe

pjenkins said:


> can't see what he brings to the format, looks like he's just regurgitating what everyone else does.


Like every other host in the history of the format, he brings himself. His style, sense of humor, manner of conversation. Carson wasn't the same as Leno, wasn't the same as Letterman, wasn't the same as Arsenio, wasn't the same as Conan... etc.

The format doesn't have to be drastically changed to get a very different show.


----------



## LoadStar

Can we wait until the show actually, you know, AIRS, before we decide he doesn't bring anything new to the game?


----------



## pjenkins

LoadStar said:


> Can we wait until the show actually, you know, AIRS, before we decide he doesn't bring anything new to the game?


Nope, going to judge prior like any good TV show person 

Obviously I'll see how he does, but the lead up doesn't look promising, he's not all that funny for any length of time and if he doesn't figure out something other than his Daily Show approach it's going to suck.


----------



## mattack

GoPackGo said:


> They do.


That's the podcast *I POSTED ABOUT*.

I mean do a podcast *FOR THE SHOW*, not a podcast _about_ the show. Maybe it will eventually contain the episodes of the show, who knows.. (but e.g. The Daily Show does a podcast _about_ the show, but doesn't do a podcast of the show itself, unlike other shows like Nightline, NBC News, etc..)


----------



## ibergu

pjenkins said:


> Nope, going to judge prior like any good TV show person
> 
> Obviously I'll see how he does, but the lead up doesn't look promising, he's not all that funny for any length of time and if he doesn't figure out something other than his Daily Show approach it's going to suck.


Different strokes I guess, because I think he is SUPER funny & creative. He didn't win multiple Emmys for nothing. I can't wait to see what he does with his new show!


----------



## mattack

hefe said:


> The format doesn't have to be drastically changed to get a very different show.


I don't actually watch entire episodes, and I admit I've never seen entire episodes of the Steve Allen Show (I have no idea if they still exist), but Jimmy Fallon's Late Night, and I guess still mostly his Tonight Show, DO seem to be different.

He does a lot of skits and the game show segments.. and those are the types of things I *do* watch when I'm FFing through the recorded eps.

I only mentioned Steve Allen, since I know some of Letterman's gags were similar to/inspired by his, and I suspect Fallon's are too... But at least for relatively recent shows, Fallon's does seem to have a significant portion that is often different from other late night talk shows, even if it DOES have monologue, interviews, musical guest too..

...and as much as I slam Leno, and as maligned as it is, his short lived prime time show was _also_ part existing talk show format, part "drastically changed".. (The car segment, which I realize was product placement, I think he did some skits that were more variety show than what other current-ish late night shows were doing..)

Basically, I think mostly people don't want "drastically changed".


----------



## inaka

*25 things you didn't know about Stephen Colbert:*


----------



## Turtleboy

Colbert guests hosts a Michigan cable public access show. For real.


----------



## ElJay

I guess I am glad to see the Stephen Colbert character still exists in the public access show. I wonder if this guy is right wing like the one from The Colbert Report.


----------



## inaka

New Late Show marquee....


----------



## vertigo235

I never noticed the pizza joint under the marquee.


----------



## brianric

vertigo235 said:


> I never noticed the pizza joint under the marquee.


----------



## vertigo235

Yeah I did a google photos search and saw it. Just never noticed it before.


----------



## goblue97

Turtleboy said:


> Colbert guests hosts a Michigan cable public access show. For real.


This was hilarious. I'm just not sure if eminem was in on it. How could he not know who Colbert is?


----------



## MikeAndrews

vertigo235 said:


> I never noticed the pizza joint under the marquee.


There was a chili specialty restaurant/bar in the building or nearby. We stopped there.


----------



## bruab

We've eaten at that Italian restaurant. It's not bad.


----------



## hefe

Cross-posted from the Pluto thread...


----------



## inaka

Stephen Colbert's Web-Based Text Adventure game (a la Zork):
http://colbertlateshow.com/escape-from-the-man-sized-cabinet/


----------



## hairyblue

hefe said:


> Cross-posted from the Pluto thread...


I LOVE and MISS this.

Maybe the only thing he's changing about his show is his hair.


----------



## inaka

Three new promos videos have been shown for the Late Show with Stephen Colbert:

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/late-show-with-stephen-colbert-promo-mitt-romney-watch-1201555190/


----------



## inaka

*Stephen Colbert on Donald Trump, Dropping the Character and Lettermans Advice*

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/stephen-colbert-trump-musical-guest-cbs-tca-1201567110/

Interesting read, and he has announced his first musical guest for the first show:



Spoiler



Kendrick Lamar



As per the article, Colbert has moved the desk on the set to the other side of the stage.


----------



## ElJay

Who hosted that public access show last month?


----------



## hefe

ElJay said:


> Who hosted that public access show last month?




Colbert did. But wouldn't you know that if you're posting the question in this thread?


----------



## ElJay

hefe said:


> Colbert did. But wouldn't you know that if you're posting the question in this thread?


If he's "dropping the character," he's off to a bad start given most of his promo material seems to be oozing that idiot from The Colbert Report.


----------



## tvmaster2

Seeing that Letterman spent more time in that theatre than Sullivan, anyone think the name will be changed on Colbert's opening night to the Sullivan-Letterman theatre?


----------



## DevdogAZ

They could do something like "The David Letterman Stage at the Ed Sullivan Theater."


----------



## BrettStah

ElJay said:


> If he's "dropping the character," he's off to a bad start given most of his promo material seems to be oozing that idiot from The Colbert Report.


He isn't dropping his style of humor - he's just dropping the conservative blowhard stuff.


----------



## mattack

ElJay said:


> If he's "dropping the character," he's off to a bad start given most of his promo material seems to be oozing that idiot from The Colbert Report.


I don't know what promo material YOU'RE watching, but I think you're just seeing his natural personality, which obviously shares *some* characteristics (voice, some mannerisms) with his Colbert character.


----------



## hefe

mattack said:


> I don't know what promo material YOU'RE watching, but I think you're just seeing his natural personality, which obviously shares *some* characteristics (voice, some mannerisms) with his Colbert character.


Exactly. He will still have the same style, but he won't frame everything in a faux right-wing political viewpoint. He won't be acting as a cable TV pundit.


----------



## lambertman

I am praying that "Cheating Death" will still be a recurring segment.


----------



## tvmaster2

goblue97 said:


> This was hilarious. I'm just not sure if eminem was in on it. How could he not know who Colbert is?


rotfl till it hurts....can't wait for sept 8 - neither could Stephen


----------



## mattack

hefe said:


> Exactly. He will still have the same style, but he won't frame everything in a faux right-wing political viewpoint. He won't be acting as a cable TV pundit.


Well, he's also friendlier in his normal personality, that we have seen in interviews and such since he stopped doing his show.


----------



## GoPackGo

I had the pleasure to meet Stephen about 3 years ago. He was sooooooo charming.

He's going to be fantastic in this new format IMO.


----------



## inaka

Just a heads up, Colbert did a Howard Stern interview and it was fantastic.
I'm sure you can find a link to it on youtube. Well worth a listen.


----------



## inaka

*Stephen Colbert one-ups Jeb Bush raffle with 1 of his own*
https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/stephen-colbert-one-ups-jeb-bush-raffle-1-220758203--politics.html

Classic Colbert.


----------



## brianric

According to CBS Philly Stephen Colbert's first show will be running a little bit long tonight. Pad your DVR accordingly.


----------



## NorthAlabama

thanks, my guide had already updated the end time from :37 to :44 after the hour.


----------



## Books

My husband and daughter attended a test show last Friday and said it was really good. Stephen seemed very happy to be in front of an audience again. If you look her up on twitter "@CoibertReport" (that's with an i there) she posted some photos from outside the studio today. Of course she had to be there being the stalker she is.


----------



## jsmeeker

Got the TiVo. Never have watch an episode of the Colbert Report. Wonder what the CBS version will be like. Thanks for the heads up about it running long. Will adjust my recording.


----------



## LoadStar

Not sure what to think. First episode seemed... rough. 

Not a great interview with Jeb Bush (noticed multiple questions he asked of Bush, then proceeded not to allow him to answer). Although they made light of it, it still seemed off to have Clooney on and not promoting something. And with both, I think there could have been more insightful answers, but it seemed they tried (and failed a bit) to go for the funny instead.

I think that desk is going to get redesigned in a hurry. It seemed really awkward for him to climb out of behind it to greet the guest, then climb back behind it. It reminded me a bit of the old Daily Show desk that always seemed to confuse guests.

I think his best bit was one that could have been on the Report, the bit about Trump. I hope that he does more stuff like that. I think that even if he's not his pundit character, Colbert's strength is doing those kinds of jokes from behind the desk.


----------



## Michael S

That ump needed to shave his beard. Didn't know who that was until I saw it on twitter.


----------



## tvmaster2

+1 on the Colbert video bits, it's really his strength. Interview-wise, 6/10. Letterman and his legacy as the best late night interviewer won't be tested by Colbert. And the band seemed out of place somehow - no emotional connection between Colbert and Jon Baptiste. Worst of all, the theatre didn't get a name change - was really hoping for them to recognize Letterman's much longer stint there than Sullivan.
That left me cold. Overall, 5/10, and I was a huge 'Colbert Report' fan.

PS - James Corden has upped his game. Skits, streeters, show concept and a great band-host presence. Although a tad over-exuberant at times, his show is the most progressive, me thinks...


----------



## DevdogAZ

LoadStar said:


> I think that desk is going to get redesigned in a hurry. It seemed really awkward for him to climb out of behind it to greet the guest, then climb back behind it. It reminded me a bit of the old Daily Show desk that always seemed to confuse guests.


The awkward thing I noticed about the desk setup is there isn't much space to walk around the front of it on the desk level. So the guest comes out, walks up the two stairs to greet Stephen, then has to back up down the stairs to walk around the front of the desk and then back up the stairs again to get to the chair.


----------



## kdmorse

I notice much of the same awkwardness. But I fully expect them to be relegated to just First Week Shakeout Issues pretty quickly.


----------



## Peter000

I laughed a lot, especially for a first show. It was basically like watching the Colbert Report without the politics... though it came awfully close with Jeb Bush.


----------



## madscientist

Stephen seemed a little manic especially at the beginning. I'm sure it'll get worked out. I only watched up to the introduction of the first guest last night so I didn't see the interviews. I agree that the Trump bit was by far the best thing during the open: something that seemed unique to Stephen (I don't see the other hosts doing something quite like that). Also I didn't think his Colbert Report character would do that bit either. So it was good.

I think some people got a little complacent about new starts from Jimmy Fallon: his Tonight Show start was so effortless. But you have to remember he did Late Night for a while before the Tonight Show.

I'm looking forward to seeing where it goes...


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

tvmaster2 said:


> +1 on the Colbert video bits, it's really his strength. Interview-wise, 6/10. Letterman and his legacy as the best late night interviewer won't be tested by Colbert. And the band seemed out of place somehow - no emotional connection between Colbert and Jon Baptiste. Worst of all, the theatre didn't get a name change - was really hoping for them to recognize Letterman's much longer stint there than Sullivan.
> That left me cold. Overall, 5/10, and I was a huge 'Colbert Report' fan.
> 
> PS - James Corden has upped his game. Skits, streeters, show concept and a great band-host presence. Although a tad over-exuberant at times, his show is the most progressive, me thinks...


Love Corden. And really love the redhead bass player.


----------



## cmontyburns

As a cord-cutter, I never saw much of Colbert Report. But it's hard not to be familiar with Colbert anyway, and I like him quite a bit. That said, I had a tough time with this first episode. Colbert needed to have switched to decaf before the show. The Clooney interview had no flow to it; let's talk about Darfur and then just drop that and do a comedy bit. Overall it was a bit awkward. Colbert did better with Bush, but even then he talked over him couple of times, asking questions he never gave Bush a chance to answer. 

You really can't pass judgment on a talk show after one episode, of course. I expect issues like that to settle out and for this to be an entertaining show over time. It didn't quite start that way for me, though.


----------



## Jon J

First show seemed very strained. Expected Moonves to make a permanent switch to The Mentalist. I'll check back in about a month.


----------



## LoadStar

I heard that the actual episode was 2+ hours. The 1 hr 17 min. that we got on air was heavily edited down from that. That, I think, would have had a huge impact on how disjointed the interviews felt on air.


----------



## cmontyburns

LoadStar said:


> I heard that the actual episode was 2+ hours. The 1 hr 17 min. that we got on air was heavily edited down from that. That, I think, would have had a huge impact on how disjointed the interviews felt on air.


Apparently some of the extra length in taping was due to technical issues. They had to record the musical number twice, for example. And Bush either had to come onstage or exit offstage twice.


----------



## MikeekiM

Has potential... Yes, he was rough last night...it was his first show...

But his energy level is high, his camera and audience engagement is good... I think all the ingredients are there... I think it will get much better as he gets more comfortable and the show gets some momentum...


----------



## zalusky

I ws really hoping for more deviation the "Colbert Report". The whole question of who the real "Stephen Colbert" was captured a lot of the summer.

One thing I loved about John Stewart was his interviews were respectful and strong. 

Even I though I lean on the liberal side, I was really disappointed in his interview with Jeb. He should have followed up on the response that he would have cut more spending on his brother like asking him to name something he would cut that would be significant.

Biden is supposed to be on Thursday night and if he wants to say something significant (like he is in), I hope Colbert lets him do it and not just ramble randomly for comedic purposes.

I am thinking sometimes it might be better to have one guest and give them extra time.


----------



## spartanstew

I was only able to watch part of it this morning (didn't see any of the interviews), but was not impressed. I like Colbert, for the most part, but didn't find anything he did in the beginning funny.


----------



## hefe

I liked it, despite the rough edges. The desk, yeah, that doesn't quite work. I guess they are trying to maintain some of the continuity in the style of the look from the old show, but I don't think they need that. Also, we'll have to see if the band has any personality at all. And it was a little weird not having a separate announcer.

But I've been watching Colbert for long enough to know that I like his comedic sense. I have no doubt that I will thoroughly enjoy his news type commentary and the bits they'll come up with as I did on the old show. Interviewing the guests, well, the style has to change a little from what he did, but I think that will improve. I'm sure it will be way better than Leno ever was, or Fallon (who I actually like, but don't think he's a good interviewer.)


----------



## DevdogAZ

6.5 million viewers (2.9 mill for Fallon, 1.7 mill for Kimmel).


----------



## spartanstew

hefe said:


> Fallon (who I actually like, but don't think he's a good interviewer.)


I do too, but I go into it knowing he's not doing a talk show. Fallon does a one hour skit/variety type show.


----------



## hefe

spartanstew said:


> I do too, but I go into it knowing he's not doing a talk show. Fallon does a one hour skit/variety type show.


Yeah, pretty much that.


----------



## series5orpremier

tvmaster2 said:


> PS - James Corden has upped his game. Skits, streeters, show concept and a great band-host presence. Although a tad over-exuberant at times, his show is the most progressive, me thinks...


Agree Corden is good. It was clear from the get go CBS gave him a much larger budget than Ferguson ever had in that time slot and that they developed his show as an 11:35 backup plan in case Colbert screws the pooch. That Mentalist lever that Les Moonves had should have said 'Corden' instead.


----------



## tvmaster2

the stage design - there doesn't seem to be a lot of room for larger entertainment acts, like a choir, dance troupe etc. maybe it's modular. One thing I loved about Letterman were the 'Live From NY" mini concerts that bands taped after the show, and they had stage space to do that.


----------



## tvmaster2

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Love Corden. And really love the redhead bass player.


hagar ben ari


----------



## DevdogAZ

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Love Corden. And really love the redhead bass player.





tvmaster2 said:


> hagar ben ari


She's gay, if that has any bearing on whether you are attracted to her.


----------



## jsmeeker

Michael S said:


> That ump needed to shave his beard. Didn't know who that was until I saw it on twitter.


Was it not John Stewart?


----------



## Turtleboy

Is there a full list of all of the people who were in the Everyday People song?


----------



## DevdogAZ

jsmeeker said:


> Was it not John Stewart?


Yes, it was Jon Stewart. Who is also a permanent Executive Producer of Colbert's new show.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

DevdogAZ said:


> She's gay, if that has any bearing on whether you are attracted to her.


nah. Would have an impact on her attraction to me. Well that, and I'm old enough to be her dad.

But she has such a pretty smile.


----------



## smak

First episode was a bit rough, but it's basically the format I wanted it to be.

1. Monologue/skits
2. 1/2 a Colbert Report
3. Interviews
4. Music

-smak-


----------



## cmontyburns

zalusky said:


> Biden is supposed to be on Thursday night and if he wants to say something significant (like he is in), I hope Colbert lets him do it and not just ramble randomly for comedic purposes.


Biden has already said he won't be making any such announcements in his appearance. FYI.


----------



## tvmaster2

DevdogAZ said:


> She's gay, if that has any bearing on whether you are attracted to her.


it's great to see woman in rock n roll, and as an ex-bassist, even better to see more who want to lay down the foundation.


----------



## lambertman

Turtleboy said:


> Is there a full list of all of the people who were in the Everyday People song?


I am having trouble posting the link, but there's a story on Deadline with a list.

EDIT: here we go: stephen-colberts-late-show-debut-everyday-people-1201518791/


----------



## NorthAlabama

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, it was Jon Stewart. Who is also a permanent Executive Producer of Colbert's new show.


i caught that in the closing credits, it was the first i'd heard of stewart's involvement with the late show. it's a nice gig to begin jon's next phase.


----------



## mattack

NorthAlabama said:


> i caught that in the closing credits, it was the first i'd heard of stewart's involvement with the late show. it's a nice gig to begin jon's next phase.


I wonder if he'll really have anything to do with it, or if it's more of a contractual thing.. he owned part of the Colbert Report, right?


----------



## NorthAlabama

mattack said:


> I wonder if he'll really have anything to do with it, or if it's more of a contractual thing.. he owned part of the Colbert Report, right?


jon was executive producer for the colbert report, here's a list of executive producers (imdb):


Stephen Colbert - executive producer (578 episodes, 2005-2012) 
Allison Silverman - supervising producer / executive producer / co-executive producer (542 episodes, 2005-2009) 
Jon Stewart - executive producer (523 episodes, 2005-2012) 
Rich Dahm - co-executive producer / supervising producer (426 episodes, 2005-2012) 
Ben Karlin - executive producer (370 episodes, 2005-2008) 
Meredith Bennett - executive producer / co-executive producer / line producer / producer (240 episodes, 2005-2012)


----------



## pdhenry

According to Colbert's monologue tonight, last night's episode almost didn't make it to air. Editing down the ep took a while and then the computer kept crashing every time they tried to upload the episode to CBS.


----------



## tvmaster2

after watching E02, it's apparent Colbert is fighting slipping back into the right-wing pundit of his fictional personna. it's gotta be hard for him. He'll get it eventually. And is it me, or is the set really brightly lit for a late night show?


----------



## waynomo

Turtleboy said:


> Is there a full list of all of the people who were in the Everyday People song?


From:
http://www.musictimes.com/articles/...-sings-everyday-people-star-jam-late-show.htm



> Stephen Colbert kicked things off right in his premier as host of The Late Show as band leader Jon Batiste and Stay Human led an all-star cast consisting of blues and R&B legends Buddy Guy and Mavis Staples as well as newer acts including Alabama Shakes' frontwoman Brittany Howard, St. Paul and the Broken Bones frontman Paul Geneway, Ben Folds, Derek Trucks, Aloe Blacc, Kyle Resnick, Susan Tedeschi and Colbert himself, in a rendition of Sly and the Family Stone's "Everyday People" that set the tone for the shows to come.


It might be missing a few. I couldn't pick out all the names when I was listening. I wonder if they are all listed in the closed captioning.


----------



## hefe

tvmaster2 said:


> after watching E02, it's apparent Colbert is fighting slipping back into the right-wing pundit of his fictional personna.


Not exactly. The character would pretend that he is on the conservative side and espouse exaggerated right wing political opinions for their sarcastic effect. He no longer acts like he's an ultra-conservative, his jokes don't come from that angle. It's more direct, and less subversive. I don't know why people expected him to be a totally different person. But I do think that the style he performed with on his show for 9 years is what he's most comfortable with...sitting at the desk delivering comic news or humorous essays, the oddball skits and video pieces. The part that doesn't seem right is the stand-up monologue. He doesn't look comfortable there. And he now has to be "nice" to his guests, where it used to be part of the shtick to hassle them during the interview, and sometimes he does seem to interject too much.


----------



## DeDondeEs

So far I am really not feeling it, but i'll give it time. One thing that strikes me as odd is the introduction sequence where most of it is shots of the city during the day. It seems like a late night show should traditionally show late night scenes of the city in the intro. I feel more like that it is some intro to "Good Morning NY" or something and I should be waking up, instead of watching it and getting ready to go to bed. The set just seems too bright and bluish looking for a late night show too. 

All of these things I can get used to, but it just seems unconventional. I also agree that he doesn't look comfortable doing the standing monologue. Since he is on an unconventional kick with me, he should just ditch it and do the whole monologue/intro sitting down.


----------



## ElJay

I think it's going about as good as it possibly can given it's a new show. I had read before I watched most of the premier that it had been edited down from two hours, and it definitely showed. Clooney didn't turn out to be that great of a guest (not really any chemistry with Colbert), and the fake movie bits were pretty lame. 

The interviews went a lot better on the second show. I feel he's still going to have to spend some time getting accustomed to letting the guests speak a little longer without trying to make a funny (or not) interruption. Conan had the same problem when I used to watch him. 

The second night, the size of the desk for the guest walk-ons didn't seem to be as big of an issue. Maybe Colbert is going out farther to greet them? It worked much better than the first night.

The renovated space looks awesome, though I agree with others that the actual performing "stage" area in between the desk and the bandstand is really cramped.

I think they need to give the theme song to somebody to arrange it a bit better. The tune isn't bad, but it seems so thinly orchestrated.


----------



## jsmeeker

A few observations

1) The show starts out with him walking out on stage and doing the monologue . It's like a "cold open" for a talk show
2) He doesn't have an announcer. He's his own announcer.


----------



## vertigo235

Yeah I thought it was odd that he did his own announcing. 

But Colbert is odd so it isn't surprising


----------



## GoPackGo

vertigo235 said:


> Yeah I thought it was odd that he did his own announcing.
> 
> But Colbert is odd so it isn't surprising


Craig Kilborn used to do it too.


----------



## MrGreg

I'm not sure about he band leader's little hand keyboard kazoo thing. It seems more like a toy than a real instrument.


----------



## LoadStar

MrGreg said:


> I'm not sure about he band leader's little hand keyboard kazoo thing. It seems more like a toy than a real instrument.


It's a Melodica.

It's used quite a bit in music.


----------



## vertigo235

GoPackGo said:


> Craig Kilborn used to do it too.


That's right! I use to watch kilborn too.


----------



## DeDondeEs

vertigo235 said:


> Yeah I thought it was odd that he did his own announcing.
> 
> But Colbert is odd so it isn't surprising


They have that lady announce the show's sponsors before the breaks. She sounds like the same lady who announces what act is coming up after the break during the VMA's, and that it is "sponsored by Taco Bell, Live Mas".



MrGreg said:


> I'm not sure about he band leader's little hand keyboard kazoo thing. It seems more like a toy than a real instrument.


My First grade music teacher had one of those. I can't believe I remember that.


----------



## cmontyburns

Much, much better night three (September 10). Kicked off with a really funny political monologue right at his desk -- material squarely in Colbert's wheelhouse, with him seated, where he is most comfortable. And it was exactly as long as it needed to be, a couple of minutes, and then right into a really human interview with Biden. Colbert was at his most effective here, far better than with his guests on the previous nights. He gave Biden room to talk, extended the conversation with thoughtful questions and comments, and was really compassionate. I would have enjoyed a good policy interview, but this was very effective too. This Colbert show is one I would watch most nights.


----------



## LoadStar

cmontyburns said:


> Much, much better night three (September 10). Kicked off with a really funny political monologue right at his desk -- material squarely in Colbert's wheelhouse, with him seated, where he is most comfortable. And it was exactly as long as it needed to be, a couple of minutes, and then right into a really human interview with Biden. Colbert was at his most effective here, far better than with his guests on the previous nights. He gave Biden room to talk, extended the conversation with thoughtful questions and comments, and was really compassionate. I would have enjoyed a good policy interview, but this was very effective too. This Colbert show is one I would watch most nights.


Heh - and I loved how he didn't have to play stupid with Travis Kalanick (Uber CEO) to be funny, as he would have been on his old show... Kalanick was being obtuse enough for the both of them.


----------



## getreal

Michael S said:


> That ump needed to shave his beard. Didn't know who that was until I saw it on twitter.


"Play ball!"


----------



## cmontyburns

LoadStar said:


> Heh - and I loved how he didn't have to play stupid with Travis Kalanick (Uber CEO) to be funny, as he would have been on his old show... Kalanick was being obtuse enough for the both of them.




I posted in the middle of the Kalanick interview, which I watched later. I agree. Although it's cool that Colbert had him on. You won't see Elon Musk or Kalanick on Fallon or Kimmel.


----------



## hefe

cmontyburns said:


> Much, much better night three (September 10). Kicked off with a really funny political monologue right at his desk -- material squarely in Colbert's wheelhouse, with him seated, where he is most comfortable. And it was exactly as long as it needed to be, a couple of minutes, and then right into a really human interview with Biden. Colbert was at his most effective here, far better than with his guests on the previous nights. He gave Biden room to talk, extended the conversation with thoughtful questions and comments, and was really compassionate. I would have enjoyed a good policy interview, but this was very effective too. This Colbert show is one I would watch most nights.


Definitely. I really enjoyed this show all the way through. I notice that they edited down the interview and displayed that you can watch the whole thing online, much as they often did on Comedy Central. I haven't watched that, but maybe there was more policy stuff in the extended interview?

Two things still are bugging me though. For some reason, I can't stand the way he comes out at the top of the show with the band leader standing across the stage from the band, and as he comes out, they cross paths with him dancing over to his position with the band. But then after that, there's no interaction with the band, really. Are they part of the show, like Schaeffer's was, or the Roots, or Fred Armison's band on Late Night? Or just background? That still feels awkward.

Also, somebody tell Colbert to stop pacing forward and back during the stand up monologue. That's driving me nuts. Hit your mark, and stay there. The lighting is slightly dimmer when he steps back, and it's very distracting.

Other than that, I really enjoyed the rest.


----------



## DeDondeEs

I just watched his interview with Joe Biden. I think that is the first time we have seen the real Stephen Colbert on this show.


----------



## NorthAlabama

only stephen could have done that interview, losses in his own family made the difference.


----------



## hefe

DeDondeEs said:


> I just watched his interview with Joe Biden. I think that is the first time we have seen the real Stephen Colbert on this show.


Well, it's the first time we've seen his no-joke serious side. The rest is the real him too, in that it's his real comic sense and not the pundit character.

He's shown that serious side on occasion before. Like talking about his mom when she died. That was a very eloquent and moving tribute.


----------



## inaka

That Biden interview was enlightening and fantastic.


----------



## Dan203

And sad. Man what a rough go of it that guy has had. Not sure why everyone is pressuring him to run for president though. For the last 7 years all they've done is talk about how silly he is and point out all his gaffs.


----------



## hefe

Dan203 said:


> And sad. Man what a rough go of it that guy has had. Not sure why everyone is pressuring him to run for president though...


I thought it was pretty clear that his heart is not in it. He doesn't want to say either way, but I felt he is almost seeing if he can talk himself into it.


----------



## inaka

Dan203 said:


> And sad. Man what a rough go of it that guy has had. Not sure why everyone is pressuring him to run for president though. For the last 7 years all they've done is talk about how silly he is and point out all his gaffs.


Sad but very honest. Your rarely get these types of emotional and enlightening interviews on a weeknight talk show format. It's especially interesting that it happened in just the third episode of a new show's run. I doubt you could get the same emotion from the Jimmys.

I definitely could see Conan pulling that emotion out of an interview, however.


----------



## DeDondeEs

Yeah that interview went Irish-catholic very quickly. Reminded me of visiting my older relatives where people are always pulling sayings their parents had and talking about strength through adversity.


----------



## cmontyburns

inaka said:


> That Biden interview was enlightening and fantastic.


What was so effective, I thought, it that it wasn't the Vice President sitting there. I mean, obviously it was, but I didn't watch it thinking that I am listening to a man who holds an important office, or a politician. It was just a man talking about his family. The fact that he is VP really just faded away. I can't remember the last time I saw an interview of a politician that felt that way.


----------



## tvmaster2

Dan203 said:


> And sad. Man what a rough go of it that guy has had. Not sure why everyone is pressuring him to run for president though. For the last 7 years all they've done is talk about how silly he is and point out all his gaffs.


he's dealt with it all very well. I'm glad he's not running for president yet, 'cause if he had been, Colbert threw him mostly softballs meant to make him look good, and it worked, 'cause he came off well.
If he runs, he will have to expect a tougher line questions..


----------



## tvmaster2

what I really like is the quasi-animation opening. Anyone know how they did that - is there a photoshop/after effects plugin that takes live footage and gives it a stop frame animation look? Really like it....


----------



## GoPackGo

I think it's tilt shift.


----------



## tvmaster2

GoPackGo said:


> I think it's tilt shift.


tilt shift?


----------



## Turtleboy

tvmaster2 said:


> what I really like is the quasi-animation opening. Anyone know how they did that - is there a photoshop/after effects plugin that takes live footage and gives it a stop frame animation look? Really like it....





GoPackGo said:


> I think it's tilt shift.





tvmaster2 said:


> tilt shift?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiltshift_photography


----------



## Turtleboy

Troubled Waters was pretty good. The Paul Simon impersonator was even the same height has him.


----------



## inaka

Yeah the tilt shift opening is pretty incredible:




Really impressive!


----------



## Turtleboy

Colbert dancing on top of the building with Batiste on piano at :24


----------



## vman41

cmontyburns said:


> What was so effective, I thought, it that it wasn't the Vice President sitting there. I mean, obviously it was, but I didn't watch it thinking that I am listening to a man who holds an important office, or a politician. It was just a man talking about his family. The fact that he is VP really just faded away. I can't remember the last time I saw an interview of a politician that felt that way.


I think Biden's performance was a negative for his candidacy. I don't want a grief-stricken president who has an emotional breakdown at the mention of his dead son's name. He'll never get over his mourning if he runs and every time he has a rough patch his decision to press on is because it was his son's wish.


----------



## ElJay

I think the new show is off to a pretty good start. I like that parts of it it still have a fairly significant political focus. The interviews have generally been worthwhile and interesting.

I read in the Times that Colbert had to deal with some hecklers during the interview with the Uber CEO, which he apparently handled with grace.


----------



## cmontyburns

vman41 said:


> I think Biden's performance was a negative for his candidacy. I don't want a grief-stricken president who has an emotional breakdown at the mention of his dead son's name. He'll never get over his mourning if he runs and every time he has a rough patch his decision to press on is because it was his son's wish.


I don't disagree.


----------



## tvmaster2

so the first band was on, The Dead Weather. My original concern for the set looked true, i.e. there's not enough room for the performers to play. Also, the wal-mart lighting was on for the performance, aka the whole stage was still lit up - lack of mood for a band like this. reminded me of when bands were on The Mike Douglas Show, except they had a bigger stage back then.
It will improve when Bono needs more room....


----------



## jjd_87

Turtleboy said:


> Colbert dancing on top of the building with Batiste on piano at :24


Alley-oop from Colbert to Batiste at 0:11


----------



## hefe

I feel like he's settling in nicely, the show feels more natural. Still not sold on the band, but I am thoroughly enjoying my daily dose of Colbert humor.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

I HATE batiste dancing around with his stupid little piano thing at the beginning. Just looks so forced and stupid.


----------



## hefe

Yeah, I'm not digging that part.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Agreed. I don't like anything about the house band. And since there has been very little interaction between Colbert and Batiste other than that stupid dancing at the very beginning, I'm not sure what the point is of having that band. Fallon has made The Roots an integral part of his show, but it's not a requirement that a late show needs to have a prominent band leader.


----------



## TampaThunder

DavidTigerFan said:


> I HATE batiste dancing around with his stupid little piano thing at the beginning. Just looks so forced and stupid.


Agree with ya big time. It sounds like a kazoo with a keyboard attached and just looks dumb.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i was guessing jon batiste was continuing to dance following his warming up the audience, another change from traditional late show behavior, like stephen voicing over the show's intro.


----------



## Books

The band entertains the audience and has a huge impact of getting the crowd excited and giving energy to the show (according to my husband who attended a test show). He says it wouldn't have been the same without them as the crowd would be bored silly. Its too bad they haven't been able to convey that to the tv viewing audience.....


----------



## DevdogAZ

Books said:


> The band entertains the audience and has a huge impact of getting the crowd excited and giving energy to the show (according to my husband who attended a test show). He says it wouldn't have been the same without them as the crowd would be bored silly. Its too bad they haven't been able to convey that to the tv viewing audience.....


I have no problem with there being a band. All late shows have them. My issue is with John Batiste dancing with Colbert and generally acting like he's a co-star on the show, when it's clear from the rest of the show that Colbert doesn't want or need Batiste to participate.


----------



## tvmaster2

Books said:


> The band entertains the audience and has a huge impact of getting the crowd excited and giving energy to the show (according to my husband who attended a test show). He says it wouldn't have been the same without them as the crowd would be bored silly. Its too bad they haven't been able to convey that to the tv viewing audience.....


+1 - and Colbert's not used to sharing the stage...hopefully he gets the hang of banter. Theme song is cool, I've already heard it in my head once or twice


----------



## inaka

Looks like Colbert's plan is working.

He is already getting noticed for his success in interviewing higher profile guests, and it's nice to have a choice. Jimmy Fallon and Kimmel are very funny and entertaining, but in a different way entirely. I can't imagine being engaged in a similar VP Biden interview on Jimmy Kimmel or Fallon. Let alone Tim Cook, etc.

Fallon in particular is a genius in his light-hearted comedic lip synching and skits with Justin Timberlake, etc. But Colbert is already carving out his place as the ender statesmen in late night with a little more gravitas. Smart move.


----------



## zalusky

inaka said:


> Looks like Colbert's plan is working.
> 
> He is already getting noticed for his success in interviewing higher profile guests, and it's nice to have a choice. Jimmy Fallon and Kimmel are very funny and entertaining, but in a different way entirely. I can't imagine being engaged in a similar VP Biden interview on Jimmy Kimmel or Fallon. Let alone Tim Cook, etc.
> 
> Fallon in particular is a genius in his light-hearted comedic lip synching and skits with Justin Timberlake, etc. But Colbert is already carving out his place as the ender statesmen in late night with a little more gravitas. Smart move.


He just needs to figure out what to do when he is not interviewing!


----------



## cmontyburns

inaka said:


> Looks like Colbert's plan is working.
> 
> He is already getting noticed for his success in interviewing higher profile guests, and it's nice to have a choice. Jimmy Fallon and Kimmel are very funny and entertaining, but in a different way entirely. I can't imagine being engaged in a similar VP Biden interview on Jimmy Kimmel or Fallon. Let alone Tim Cook, etc.
> 
> Fallon in particular is a genius in his light-hearted comedic lip synching and skits with Justin Timberlake, etc. But Colbert is already carving out his place as the ender statesmen in late night with a little more gravitas. Smart move.


I certainly agree in terms of my own preferences, though I do enjoy Kimmel and Fallon and what they do as well. But I wonder how sustainable Colbert's approach is, once people get used to him being in the slot and don't tune in just to see what "Stephen Colbert" is like is real life. Success in late night really has shifted to making a show that you almost don't need to watch to watch, which is to say, having bits that can fly around the Internet as video clips the next day. Fallon is a master at this, and Kimmel is effective at it, too. Letterman knew that things had gone this way, and the realization that he was not equipped to do it was among the reasons he decided to retire. Colbert's early shows are not demonstrating an interest in doing this (or ability to?) and certainly people are not going to pass around clips of an interview with Elon Musk.

Obviously Colbert isn't going anywhere no matter what. If he settles the Late Show back into the second or third slot, CBS will probably be a little disappointed but of course will live with it. So on that score, I hope Colbert does continue to book guests like this, because it's great for me. But I'm not sure he's setting himself up to "win".


----------



## hefe

cmontyburns said:


> I certainly agree in terms of my own preferences, though I do enjoy Kimmel and Fallon and what they do as well. But I wonder how sustainable Colbert's approach is, once people get used to him being in the slot and don't tune in just to see what "Stephen Colbert" is like is real life. Success in late night really has shifted to making a show that you almost don't need to watch to watch, which is to say, having bits that can fly around the Internet as video clips the next day. Fallon is a master at this, and Kimmel is effective at it, too. Letterman knew that things had gone this way, and the realization that he was not equipped to do it was among the reasons he decided to retire. Colbert's early shows are not demonstrating an interest in doing this (or ability to?) and certainly people are not going to pass around clips of an interview with Elon Musk.
> 
> Obviously Colbert isn't going anywhere no matter what. If he settles the Late Show back into the second or third slot, CBS will probably be a little disappointed but of course will live with it. So on that score, I hope Colbert does continue to book guests like this, because it's great for me. But I'm not sure he's setting himself up to "win".


I'm not sure I agree. I think Colbert clips can just as easily be passed around the internet. He has plenty of short compartmentalized segments that lend themselves to that quite easily.

Still...they don't monetize YouTube, do they? They still need viewers. Viral clips are good marketing, but if people aren't tuning in to the show as a result, that will only take you so far...


----------



## DevdogAZ

hefe said:


> I'm not sure I agree. I think Colbert clips can just as easily be passed around the internet. He has plenty of short compartmentalized segments that lend themselves to that quite easily.
> 
> Still...they don't monetize YouTube, do they? They still need viewers. Viral clips are good marketing, but if people aren't tuning in to the show as a result, that will only take you so far...
> 
> YouTube Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they monetize YouTube. Do you think CBS creates a YT channel and posts all their clips there and then just lets Google keep all the associated ad revenue?
> 
> But the issue isn't whether Colbert's clips can be easily put on the net. The question is whether the content will be such that people will be talking about it the next day and sharing the link to the videos with friends and posting the videos on FB and such. So far, there really hasn't been much on Colbert's shows that is noteworthy or funny enough to warrant sharing.


----------



## hefe

DevdogAZ said:


> Of course they monetize YouTube. Do you think CBS creates a YT channel and posts all their clips there and then just lets Google keep all the associated ad revenue?
> 
> But the issue isn't whether Colbert's clips can be easily put on the net. The question is whether the content will be such that people will be talking about it the next day and sharing the link to the videos with friends and posting the videos on FB and such. So far, there really hasn't been much on Colbert's shows that is noteworthy or funny enough to warrant sharing.


What do you mean of course? How would we know? There's no pre-roll or other visible advertising on their page that I saw. There are publishers that make an effort to maximize YouTube revenue...I'm not talking about whatever incidental amount comes from just uploading anything. Plus, is it even significant compared to getting actual viewers? What percentage of the show's revenue depend on YouTube?

As for whether the content of the first 5 or 6 shows is noteworthy or funny, that's purely subjective. I think there has been plenty. But I've never shared content from the other shows either...


----------



## GoPackGo

cmontyburns said:


> Colbert's early shows are not demonstrating an interest in doing this (or ability to?) and certainly people are not going to pass around clips of an interview with Elon Musk.


I agree that an Elon Musk interview won't become viral, but Colbert's other stuff certainly can. John Oliver generates Monday morning buzz every week with clips from his shows. Colbert's desk pieces have online appeal too.


----------



## DeDondeEs

Speaking of the band, is it me or did they change bass players?


----------



## tem

I thought the Emily Blunt interview was great. He showed how sharp he is when they were going to sing and she asked "Do you know any old standards" and he replied "As long as it's public domain"


----------



## brianric

tem said:


> I thought the Emily Blunt interview was great. He showed how sharp he is when they were going to sing and she asked "Do you know any old standards" and he replied "As long as it's public domain"


That nay have more to do with having to pay royalties.


----------



## hefe

brianric said:


> That nay have more to do with having to pay royalties.


Of course, that's exactly what the joke was about.


----------



## tvmaster2

Trevor Noah - first impressions?


----------



## ElJay

Boy it looked like they crammed musicians into every crevice for that ballet performance. It's too bad they never gave us any good shots of everybody who was there, it was just visible on the periphery.



tvmaster2 said:


> Trevor Noah - first impressions?


I'm not excited. I guess part of it depends on how much of the old Daily Show writing crew has stuck around. Part of what I'm enjoying about this Late Show is that some of the bits have a clear ancestry to things that worked well on The Colbert Report.


----------



## NorthAlabama

ElJay said:


> Boy it looked like they crammed musicians into every crevice for that ballet performance. It's too bad they never gave us any good shots of everybody who was there, it was just visible on the periphery.


it appears they purposely staged the desk and house band much closer to the audience than when letterman hosted the show. there's plenty more room onstage, it was exposed when the door was lifted for djokavic to serve. i think the positioning is on purpose, not for lack of space.



> I'm not excited. I guess part of it depends on how much of the old Daily Show writing crew has stuck around. Part of what I'm enjoying about this Late Show is that some of the bits have a clear ancestry to things that worked well on The Colbert Report.


is trevor noah even a comedian? with each interview i watch, i dread the new show more and more, there's so much young talent available, and he doesn't really seem all that funny, or interested in american culture. can't wait for samantha bee's return.


----------



## hefe

NorthAlabama said:


> is trevor noah even a comedian? with each interview i watch, i dread the new show more and more, there's so much young talent available, and he doesn't really seem all that funny, or interested in american culture. can't wait for samantha bee's return.


He is. Even has a stand-up special on Netflix. Don't know how he will fit on the Daily Show, but I've liked him in previous work.


----------



## getreal

NorthAlabama said:


> ...is trevor noah even a comedian? with each interview i watch, i dread the new show more and more, there's so much young talent available, and he doesn't really seem all that funny, or interested in american culture. can't wait for samantha bee's return.


Here is an appetizer to try to expand your taste:


----------



## jsmeeker

I like the theme music. (what they play when Stephen announces who is going to be on the show)


----------



## tootal2

I won't watch that show ever again since only pick on Republicans. If the show picked on Republicans and Democrats I would watch it 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmeeker

Thanks for that


sent from my Obama phone


----------



## hefe

tootal2 said:


> I won't watch that show ever again since only pick on Republicans. If the show picked on Republicans and Democrats I would watch it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Ha! He should ignore the free and easy material?

He will joke about the Dems some too, as he did on the old show, but no, not as much as the Republicans. So, enjoy whatever show you'll be watching.


----------



## ElJay

tootal2 said:


> I won't watch that show ever again since only pick on Republicans. If the show picked on Republicans and Democrats I would watch it


You can't blame Colbert for the fact that flailing Republicans are comedy gold.


----------



## tootal2

ElJay said:


> You can't blame Colbert for the fact that flailing Republicans are comedy gold.


He has to pick on everyone or I won't watch it. Is he a socialist like David letterman?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

Last one I watched was Kevin Spacey and Carol Burnett. I've never liked Spacey and as for Burnett - I'm 57 and think of her as an unfunny comedienne from my mother's era. I wonder how many of Colbert's audience has any idea who she is.


----------



## hefe

tootal2 said:


> He has to pick on everyone or I won't watch it. Is he a socialist like David letterman?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


He will, but he will pick on Republicans more. He is an odd mix, but certainly more to the left. That's no secret.

Have fun watching whatever fair and balanced talk show you can find.


----------



## BrettStah

tootal2 said:


> He has to pick on everyone or I won't watch it. Is he a socialist like David letterman?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthAlabama

after those insightful comments, does anyone seriously believe he's ever watched the show? c'mon, don't bite...


----------



## cmontyburns

I've only watched part of three episodes (out of, what, the six or seven that have aired?) and even I can report that Colbert has done at least two riffs on Hillary Clinton.


----------



## zalusky

NorthAlabama said:


> after those insightful comments, does anyone seriously believe he's ever watched the show? c'mon, don't bite...


A lot of people thought Colbert was a conservative and that his show was serious. Now they see his new show and are confused! America a diverse country!


----------



## tvmaster2

tootal2 said:


> He has to pick on everyone or I won't watch it. Is he a socialist like David letterman?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


He likely is. Now when you say 'socialist', do you mean the kind who has no problem that the school system, police, fire departments, Medicare, Medicaid, military are funded by collective tax dollars?


----------



## tvmaster2

NorthAlabama said:


> after those insightful comments, does anyone seriously believe he's ever watched the show? c'mon, don't bite...


oh no, we have to bite...it's low hanging fruit...bwahahaha...


----------



## MScottC

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Last one I watched was Kevin Spacey and Carol Burnett. I've never liked Spacey and as for Burnett - I'm 57 and think of her as an unfunny comedienne from my mother's era. I wonder how many of Colbert's audience has any idea who she is.


I guess a year makes a big difference. I'm 58 and wonder how you can't remember Carol Burnett, Tim Conway, Harvey Korman and Vicki Lawrence. They were an incredibly masterful comedy troupe. Conway as a dentist with Korman as his patient may be one of the funnniest skits to have ever aired on TV.

Conway Korman Dentist skit


----------



## tvmaster2

MScottC said:


> I guess a year makes a big difference. I'm 58 and wonder how you can't remember Carol Burnett, Tim Conway, Harvey Korman and Vicki Lawrence. They were an incredibly masterful comedy troupe. Conway as a dentist with Korman as his patient may be one of the funnniest skits to have ever aired on TV.
> 
> Conway Korman Dentist skit


+1 CB Show one of the funniest ever. Used to watch it in my teens, and it was funny then


----------



## Thunderclap

Did anyone else's feed cutout last night? I was watching it live through my Mini last night up until the first interview and it was fine. This morning I went to watch Cruz's interview and the image and sound was corrupt. I went back and it started around the first interview. Not sure if it was a feed thing on Comcast in Chicago or my Roamio.


----------



## bobcarn

MScottC said:


> I guess a year makes a big difference. I'm 58 and wonder how you can't remember Carol Burnett, Tim Conway, Harvey Korman and Vicki Lawrence. They were an incredibly masterful comedy troupe. Conway as a dentist with Korman as his patient may be one of the funnniest skits to have ever aired on TV.
> 
> Conway Korman Dentist skit


LOL! I forgot about that one. The CB show was great! Watching Harvey Korman trying not to laugh in so many of those skits was hysterical. They were all doing stuff like that, trying to make the other person laugh, and sometimes they'd actually shake because they were trying so hard to hold it in. Some of the funniest skits ever came from that show.


----------



## Jeeters

I'm 50 and remember watching the CB show all the time when I was a little kid. Used to love her Mrs. Wiggins character and Tim Conway as the old man who moved super slow.

So, an interesting moment last night when the audience started booing Ted Cruz while he was trying to respond to something Colbert asked, and Colbert interrupted and briefly admonished the audience - something like, "Please, he's my invited guest; don't boo him."


----------



## MikeAndrews

tvmaster2 said:


> so the first band was on, The Dead Weather. My original concern for the set looked true, i.e. there's not enough room for the performers to play. Also, the wal-mart lighting was on for the performance, aka the whole stage was still lit up - lack of mood for a band like this. reminded me of when bands were on The Mike Douglas Show, except they had a bigger stage back then.
> It will improve when Bono needs more room....


The new set design has more room!

I just watched the Friday episode on VoD.

When the "American in Paris" act was on, they had the strings and brass - maybe 12 musicians - on the raised stage, stage left and above Colbert's desk, while they also used the band's piano and area.

One great sign is that Colbert has a big enough budget to pay for a full Broadway show's worth of union musicians.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Jeeters said:


> I'm 50 and remember watching the CB show all the time when I was a little kid. Used to love her Mrs. Wiggins character and Tim Conway as the old man who moved super slow.


I'm older and I remember watching to very first Carol Burnett show.

Speaking of shows finding their footing...

At the start they were going with the "Dear Mr. John Foster Dulles" premise for Carol so she would faint and fawn over "her announcer," the ridiculously handsome Lyle Wagoner.
They dropped that in the second season as Waggoner became another cast member.

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/pioneers-of-television/video/the-carol-burnett-show/

(Notice that Carol got some plastic surgery somewhere along the line.)


----------



## brianric

MikeAndrews said:


> (Notice that Carol got some plastic surgery somewhere along the line.)


She talked about that with Seth Meyers, something about her chin.


----------



## jsmeeker

Thunderclap said:


> Did anyone else's feed cutout last night? I was watching it live through my Mini last night up until the first interview and it was fine. This morning I went to watch Cruz's interview and the image and sound was corrupt. I went back and it started around the first interview. Not sure if it was a feed thing on Comcast in Chicago or my Roamio.


I stopped watching after Steph Curry. But I still had the episode on the TiVo, so I resumed "watching" and fast forwarded through the Cruz segment. Looked OK. No glitches.


----------



## MikeekiM

jsmeeker said:


> I stopped watching after Steph Curry. But I still had the episode on the TiVo, so I resumed "watching" and fast forwarded through the Cruz segment. Looked OK. No glitches.


How was the Curry interview? I was looking forward to watching it (maybe tonight)...


----------



## Michael S

MScottC said:


> I guess a year makes a big difference. I'm 58 and wonder how you can't remember Carol Burnett, Tim Conway, Harvey Korman and Vicki Lawrence. They were an incredibly masterful comedy troupe. Conway as a dentist with Korman as his patient may be one of the funnniest skits to have ever aired on TV.
> 
> Conway Korman Dentist skit


I've been watching Carol Burnett and Friends on MeTV since they started it back in March. The show is funny now as it was back then. Even though the Mama's Family skits are starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## Dan203

I like how this show still includes the news/commentary part from The Colbert Report. I never watched Letterman but I did watch Leno and Conan and they never really did current events like this. They always did silly bits before/between the guests. They've done a bit of that on this one, but for the most part he's doing the pundit part of his old show (without the character) as the filler segments. I like that! :up:


----------



## MScottC

I think Colbert was magnificent with Cruz last night. He treated him with total respect, while obviously making it clear that his answers just weren't cutting the mustard. Obviously both Colbert and his fans are not fans of Ted Cruz, yet Colbert did demand that the man get the respect a Senator and viable candidate for the office of the President of the United States deserves.


----------



## LoadStar

MScottC said:


> I think Colbert was magnificent with Cruz last night. He treated him with total respect, while obviously making it clear that his answers just weren't cutting the mustard. Obviously both Colbert and his fans are not fans of Ted Cruz, yet Colbert did demand that the man get the respect a Senator and viable candidate for the office of the President of the United States deserves.


He even shut the audience members up that were booing, saying "Guys, however you feel, hes my guest, so please dont boo him." That's very cool.


----------



## cmontyburns

The candidates really are parading by. Trump's on tonight.


----------



## hefe

tootal2 said:


> He has to pick on everyone or I won't watch it. Is he a socialist like David letterman?


Some pretty good jabs at Hillary last night too.


----------



## pdhenry

I love his Hungry For Power Games bit.


----------



## cmontyburns

hefe said:


> Some pretty good jabs at Hillary last night too.


I was going to mention that. He laid into both sides of the aisle pretty extensively there.



pdhenry said:


> I love his Hungry For Power Games bit.


And I was going to say this, too! I loved that he had Walker as part of "District Cheese".


----------



## cmontyburns

cmontyburns said:


> The candidates really are parading by. Trump's on tonight.


Also the Secretary of Energy! I don't mind celebrity (Hollywood) guests, but I really hope Colbert keeps more offbeat guests like this coming by once politics season winds down. I like this version of late night. Looking forward to this interview.


----------



## Dan203

Anyone else hate the band? I'm loving the show for the most part, but every time they come back from commercial and I hear that band I cringe a little. I do not like their sound at all.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Dan203 said:


> Anyone else hate the band? I'm loving the show for the most part, but every time they come back from commercial and I hear that band I cringe a little. I do not like their sound at all.


I don't like the band and I especially don't like the lead guy. From other shows that I've watched, the band leader is in the background and takes cues from the host as to whether to participate. Batiste seems to be trying to almost be a co-host and not take his cues from Colbert.


----------



## hefe

I don't hate the band, but they're not great either. I actually have grown to like the theme song. But they are really rather unremarkable. If they don't incorporate them more into the show, I'm fine with that.


----------



## inaka

I love the theme song and tilt shift opening.
That said, I agree that the opening of Batiste dancing around is dumb.

I really wish they would just start the show the show like Letterman did. Launch with the opening and then bring out Colbert. That's it, and a bit of an exchange with the band leader when needed.


----------



## Thunderclap

inaka said:


> I love the theme song and tilt shift opening.
> That said, I agree that the opening of Batiste dancing around is dumb.
> 
> I really wish they would just start the show the show like Letterman did. Launch with the opening and then bring out Colbert. That's it, and a bit of an exchange with the band leader when needed.


They look so awkward, and there is no chemistry at all. I agree it needs to go.


----------



## nirisahn

I'm with all the band haters. There's no chemistry, and the band leader gets on my nerves.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

nirisahn said:


> I'm with all the band haters. There's no chemistry, and the band leader gets on my nerves.


I agree with this.

But they're better than Seth Meyer's band (8G?) I've only ever heard them play his dopey theme, and the bass player can't do a thing without staring at her left hand. I guess they just have to be good musicians, but it really doesn't show.

I think James Corden's band is the best of the bunch, and he's had some fun bits with them.


----------



## mrdbdigital

And what happened to the female guitar player?


----------



## ElJay

I guess if the band and its leader are the weakest things about this show after only a few weeks, they're doing pretty well. I am not sure how they fix the lack of chemistry... Batiste and Colbert are just two different generations.


----------



## Jeeters

I like the theme song and the tilt shift opening, and the way they incorporate the names of the guests into the opening (putting a name on the subway car, for example).

I find it annoying, though, then when Colbert comes out and starts talking, he rattles off all the names of the night's guests. Then the opening eventually starts, and we have to hear him announce the guests (via voice over) all over again during the opening. 
Deja vu.


----------



## Robin

Same here. It's like they want to show off that they can spell the names, too.


----------



## MikeAndrews

I like the open starting out with Colbert without the hype of an announcer but Baptiste dancing with his harmoniphone is getting old. 

On the first episode they cut back after the title credits to where you could see Colbert live stowing away his microphone. Now they must have that pre-recorded.


----------



## hefe

hefe said:


> ...If they don't incorporate them more into the show, I'm fine with that.


And so last night they made an effort to incorporate Batiste into the show. Meh.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Another thing that always bugged me about the Report and bugs me about this show is when the audience chants "Stephen, Stephen" and he just basks in it and almost encourages it to keep going. 

As a contrast, I love how John Oliver starts his show every week by quickly thanking the audience and then starting right in on the show, essentially forcing the audience to shut up.


----------



## hefe

DevdogAZ said:


> Another thing that always bugged me about the Report and bugs me about this show is when the audience chants "Stephen, Stephen" and he just basks in it and almost encourages it to keep going.
> 
> As a contrast, I love how John Oliver starts his show every week by quickly thanking the audience and then starting right in on the show, essentially forcing the audience to shut up.


Like he has commented while it's happening, "that's not entirely unpleasant." 

I don't really care one way or the other. I wouldn't be surprised if it starts to die off eventually.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jeeters said:


> I find it annoying, though, then when Colbert comes out and starts talking, he rattles off all the names of the night's guests. Then the opening eventually starts, and we have to hear him announce the guests (via voice over) all over again during the opening.
> Deja vu.




Robin said:


> Same here. It's like they want to show off that they can spell the names, too.



other shows roll the credits first, then the host will mention the guests afterwards during the monologue. so the issue is with the order?


----------



## LoadStar

MikeAndrews said:


> I like the open starting out with Colbert without the hype of an announcer but Baptiste dancing with his harmoniphone is getting old.


The instrument is called a "melodica."


----------



## hefe

The day before he was using the big keyboard-guitar thingy at the beginning.


----------



## Robin

hefe said:


> And so last night they made an effort to incorporate Batiste into the show. Meh.


It's like they heard the complaints but then got the solution completely wrong.



NorthAlabama said:


> ​
> other shows roll the credits first, then the host will mention the guests afterwards during the monologue. so the issue is with the order?


My issue is with reading them off twice right in a row.


----------



## pdhenry

hefe said:


> The day before he was using the big keyboard-guitar thingy at the beginning.


 Keytar.


----------



## hefe

I was baiting Loadstar to correct me.


----------



## LoadStar

hefe said:


> I was baiting Loadstar to correct me.


Surprisingly, "big keyboard-guitar thingy" is actually the proper name. People have just nicknamed it a keytar for short.


----------



## jsmeeker

Thursday night football messed up last night's Colbert for me.


It was on the schedule a little later than normal (10:50 PM) But I guess the game ran really long? Then, of course, local news.


Thought Thursday night football was on NFL Network anyway. Wasn't expecting these conflicts. Is this going to happen every Thursday night?


----------



## MikeAndrews

jsmeeker said:


> Thursday night football messed up last night's Colbert for me.
> 
> It was on the schedule a little later than normal (10:50 PM) But I guess the game ran really long? Then, of course, local news.
> 
> Thought Thursday night football was on NFL Network anyway. Wasn't expecting these conflicts. Is this going to happen every Thursday night?


Probably. Last week you needed about 35 minutes of padding. I didn't pad so...join me: 
http://www.cbs.com/shows/the-late-s...eshow&ef_id=VCCeMgAAAORMJE3P:20150925180051:s

I'm going to fire up the CBS app on Android and hopefully, I can get my Chromecast working again.


----------



## LoadStar

jsmeeker said:


> Thought Thursday night football was on NFL Network anyway. Wasn't expecting these conflicts. Is this going to happen every Thursday night?


Thursday Night Football is a co-production of CBS and NFL Network. The first nine games are aired on both CBS and NFL Network; the rest are aired exclusively on NFL Network.


----------



## jsmeeker

LoadStar said:


> Thursday Night Football is a co-production of CBS and NFL Network. The first nine games are aired on both CBS and NFL Network; the rest are aired exclusively on NFL Network.


Ughh

I guess I need to manually pad every THursday.

Kinda bummed I missed most of last nights as it was Pope themed. I had liked what I had seen so far until the recording cut off


----------



## NorthAlabama

jsmeeker said:


> Ughh
> 
> I guess I need to manually pad every THursday.


yeah, i padded an hour last night and last week out of what i thought was an abundance of caution, turns out it worked out ok both nights.


----------



## ElJay

Is there some reason why CBS is constantly underestimating the length of football games? It is clear they have no problem filling time with post game nonsense, so just have Colbert start at 12:37. Anybody who wanted to watch the "news" has already switched to another channel when they saw football going at 11pm.

I already gave up trying to watch any of their Sunday evening content, and this is a crappy way to be treating a new show. It's not that I don't have the tuners or the disk space, it just seems like a problem that shouldn't be occurring in the first place.


----------



## DevdogAZ

ElJay said:


> Is there some reason why CBS is constantly underestimating the length of football games? It is clear they have no problem filling time with post game nonsense, so just have Colbert start at 12:37. Anybody who wanted to watch the "news" has already switched to another channel when they saw football going at 11pm.
> 
> I already gave up trying to watch any of their Sunday evening content, and this is a crappy way to be treating a new show. It's not that I don't have the tuners or the disk space, it just seems like a problem that shouldn't be occurring in the first place.


As has been said many hundreds of times in all the various threads where this issue is complained about, CBS always gets higher ratings for the shows that follow football, especially when the football runs late. So they have no reason to make any change.

Basically, NFL football draws a huge amount of viewers, and if the game ends and shows on all the other channels have already started, that means more people will stay tuned to CBS and just keep watching what comes next.


----------



## Dan203

DevdogAZ said:


> Basically, NFL football draws a huge amount of viewers, and if the game ends and shows on all the other channels have already started, that means more people will stay tuned to CBS and just keep watching what comes next.


The fact that so many people still watch live TV is puzzling to me. Especially for the demo that football draws.

In any case this is a east coast problem, so it has no effect on me at all. Here the game is long over before Colbert starts.


----------



## inaka

Dan203 said:


> The fact that so many people still watch live TV is puzzling to me. Especially for the demo that football draws.
> 
> In any case this is a east coast problem, so it has no effect on me at all. Here the game is long over before Colbert starts.


Roughly half of all US households do NOT have a DVR.

Not to mention, I have multiple DVRs, but I enjoy watching football LIVE. There's something about being able to watch it live with friends, then receive texts from other people all while the game is happening in the moment. Makes it more fun and I don't have the ability to FF and skip something, so I won't accidently hop over a key play by accident, etc. Just makes it more entertaining for me.


----------



## Robin

I have all sorts of trouble with CBS when it comes to The Good Wife but Colbert has been flawless. I keep meaning to check if it's recording a later showing or something.


----------



## hefe

Dan203 said:


> In any case this is a east coast problem, so it has no effect on me at all. Here the game is long over before Colbert starts.


It's not an east coast problem, as much as an "everywhere but the Pacific time zone" problem. I had Thursday night football screw up the time on Colbert in the Mountain time zone too.


----------



## Dan203

inaka said:


> Roughly half of all US households do NOT have a DVR.
> 
> Not to mention, I have multiple DVRs, but I enjoy watching football LIVE. There's something about being able to watch it live with friends, then receive texts from other people all while the game is happening in the moment. Makes it more fun and I don't have the ability to FF and skip something, so I won't accidently hop over a key play by accident, etc. Just makes it more entertaining for me.


I understand why people watch sports live, but why continue to watch live TV when it's over. That's the part that increases ratings for the follow up shows.


----------



## jsmeeker

Colbert even made a joke about this on the Friday show


----------



## DevdogAZ

hefe said:


> It's not an east coast problem, as much as an "everywhere but the Pacific time zone" problem. I had Thursday night football screw up the time on Colbert in the Mountain time zone too.


Really? The game starts at 6:25 MT and the news starts at 10. Did the game go longer than 3:35 minutes?

Even still, it's very rare for these types of delays to affect the MT and PT.


----------



## hefe

DevdogAZ said:


> Really? The game starts at 6:25 MT and the news starts at 10. Did the game go longer than 3:35 minutes?
> 
> Even still, it's very rare for these types of delays to affect the MT and PT.


There was also local post game, but I have no idea how long the game was.


----------



## DevdogAZ

hefe said:


> There was also local post game, but I have no idea how long the game was.


Hmm. Seems like the local post game should be flexible to simply fill whatever time is left before 10 pm, whether that's 20 minutes or 20 seconds.

Unless you're talking about two Thursdays ago when the Broncos were in the game. I can see the local CBS affiliate making an exception and running a post-game show that runs long if the local team is involved in the game.


----------



## hefe

Might have been, point is, it's not just an east coast issue. It certainly affects the east and central time zones frequently. Even reaches out here occasionally.


----------



## nirisahn

I have Colbert set for 1 hour extra in cast something earlier in the evening pushes everything late. If it goes later than that, I'm SOL.


----------



## jsmeeker

and now he has an announcer


Not sure if I like him better than Colbert doing it himself


----------



## hefe

jsmeeker said:


> and now he has an announcer
> 
> Not sure if I like him better than Colbert doing it himself


I noticed that. Was a little weird, but it's fine.

Funny thing is, there's a female announcer that speaks leading into the first commercial break. So, 2 announcers.


----------



## tem

It's the bandleader.


----------



## hefe

tem said:


> It's the bandleader.


Doesn't sound anything like Batiste.


----------



## mrdbdigital

I still want to know what happened to the female guitar player that was in the band.


----------



## DeDondeEs

mrdbdigital said:


> I still want to know what happened to the female guitar player that was in the band.


I might be wrong but it seems like a few of the band members have changed since the show began.


----------



## hefe

DeDondeEs said:


> I might be wrong but it seems like a few of the band members have changed since the show began.


They're having trouble staying human.


----------



## jsmeeker

Argghh


Got screwed with the Thursday football again. Forgot to manually pad last night's show. 


Arghhh


I guess I should go ahead and pad next week's Thursday.


----------



## hefe

jsmeeker said:


> Argghh
> 
> Got screwed with the Thursday football again. Forgot to manually pad last night's show.
> 
> Arghhh
> 
> I guess I should go ahead and pad next week's Thursday.


Even here in Denver, lost about 6 minutes. I gambled that I wouldn't need to pad.


----------



## MikeAndrews

DeDondeEs said:


> I might be wrong but it seems like a few of the band members have changed since the show began.


The show can afford to insist on the best, and maybe a few of those guys couldn't grok showing up for work every day on time.

You know what a great gig that is for musician? They get paid as if the job is short term even though they work 5 nights week. I bet Paul and his guys have quite a bit of dough stashed away.

I notice that Steve is listening so they shortened the opening dancing routine a lot. Batiste scoots over to the bandstand faster.

Notice that the floor manager must cue him to start playing the theme to cut Steve off.


----------



## ElJay

I noticed the opening theme is getting some pleasant sweeteners added to it to fill it out a bit.


----------



## DeDondeEs

I did find the industrial cake frosting video at the end of the episode the other day to be soothing and oddly fascinating.

I found a similar video on Youtube:


----------



## Regina

The "Hunger Games" parodies when the Republican candidates have dropped out have been some of the funniest television I have ever seen!
Hearing the cannon noise and projecting the image of the "lost tribute" on the ceiling of the theatre....BLA HA HA!


----------



## cmontyburns

Regina said:


> The "Hunger Games" parodies when the Republican candidates have dropped out have been some of the funniest television I have ever seen!
> Hearing the cannon noise and projecting the image of the "lost tribute" on the ceiling of the theatre....BLA HA HA!


I like the Districts he assigns them to. Scott Walker was from, of course, District Cheese.


----------



## Regina

cmontyburns said:


> I like the Districts he assigns them to. Scott Walker was from, of course, District Cheese.


OMG! YES! My friend at work is from Wisconsin and she got a big kick out of that...and of course Rick Perry was from District Texas... 

And Stephen's wig and eyebrows and perfect Effie Trinket impersonation :up::up:


----------



## cmontyburns

I'm really loving the guests that Colbert has been booking. A performance by ballerina Misty Copeland accompanied by Yo-Yo Ma? Are you kidding me? So great.


----------



## pdhenry

I wonder if Stephen Colbert will do a Christmas show with Darlene Love. That was always my favorite Letterman show of the year. 

Posting this because she was on tonight...


----------



## jsmeeker

cmontyburns said:


> I'm really loving the guests that Colbert has been booking. A performance by ballerina Misty Copeland accompanied by Yo-Yo Ma? Are you kidding me? So great.


He definitely has the most consistently diverse collection of guests.

Standard Hollywood TV/movie stars
Musical guests
Politicians
Business people.
social activists

It's certainly not a typical late night talk show roster. I still have my OnePass. I don't watch every episode now, but I do look at the guest list to see who is on. Then I watch if someone is interesting. I also may watch the "news"/political commentary bits too. Just waiting for more of the Republican clown car to empty out so I can get my Hungry for Power Games fix.


----------



## jsmeeker

Is Colbert off next week? I was going to pad the next Thursday episode, and it wasn't in the ToDo list. There weren't any shows in the ToDo list for next week.


----------



## hefe

jsmeeker said:


> He definitely has the most consistently diverse collection of guests.
> 
> Standard Hollywood TV/movie stars
> Musical guests
> Politicians
> Business people.
> social activists
> 
> It's certainly not a typical late night talk show roster. I still have my OnePass. I don't watch every episode now, but I do look at the guest list to see who is on. Then I watch if someone is interesting. I also may watch the "news"/political commentary bits too. Just waiting for more of the Republican clown car to empty out so I can get my Hungry for Power Games fix.


I think it's been really awesome. I love the combination of types of guests and performances. That tap dancing last night was really cool. The Legend of Zelda orchestra, Colbert himself participating in some of the performances like the duet with James Corden have been really good. All that plus a regular dose of news-humor at the top of the show...I've not felt compelled to not miss a late night talk show in a long time, but I look forward to every episode.


----------



## jjd_87




----------



## pdhenry

jsmeeker said:


> Is Colbert off next week? I was going to pad the next Thursday episode, and it wasn't in the ToDo list. There weren't any shows in the ToDo list for next week.


On a TiVo? There *is* a way to find out, you know...  

Replays of various nights in September next week.


----------



## cmontyburns

pdhenry said:


> Replays of various nights in September next week.


That's a bummer, because otherwise, we'd be getting a new Hungry for Power Games tonight.


----------



## jsmeeker

cmontyburns said:


> That's a bummer, because otherwise, we'd be getting a new Hungry for Power Games tonight.


I am wondering if he was even considered a real Tribute


----------



## cmontyburns

jsmeeker said:


> I am wondering if he was even considered a real Tribute


Ha, true. The only citizen to volunteer for the Reaping and get turned down.


----------



## MikeAndrews

pdhenry said:


> I wonder if Stephen Colbert will do a Christmas show with Darlene Love. That was always my favorite Letterman show of the year.
> 
> Posting this because she was on tonight...


Part of why Darlene Love was the tradition on The Late Show with David Letterman was that Paul Schaffer wrote "Christmas. Honey Please Come Home" and the arrangement(s).

No more Jay Thomas with the Lone Ranger story and the knocking the meatball off the Christmas Tree with a football.


----------



## lambertman

MikeAndrews said:


> Part of why Darlene Love was the tradition on The Late Show with David Letterman was that Paul Schaffer wrote "Christmas. Honey Please Come Home" and the arrangement(s).


Darlene recorded that song in 1963. Paul was 14.


----------



## hefe

lambertman said:


> Darlene recorded that song in 1963. Paul was 14.


And an interview about it.
http://www.ew.com/article/2014/12/17/darlene-love-christmas-come-home-letterman



> *Does Paul come up with concepts for the number and talk with you about them? Do you talk back and forth?*
> Not at all. All he does with me is get the key. He finds out what kind of voice Im in, how Im feeling.


Although she does credit Paul for the work he's done on it over the years...


> *Stephen Colbert is going to come in and take over The Late Show. Can anyone persuade you to bring the song back to TV?*
> Everybody asks me that question, but it wont be the same without Paul Shaffer. Thats who actually makes it that good. I dont think anyone would care to do it as good as Paul Shaffer does, make it better every year. Paul Shaffer, [it] is almost like he was one of the original musicians on that record. Thats how he takes care of that song. I dont think nobody is going to want to pay that kind of money. We have sometimes 30 or 40 people on stage.


----------



## pdhenry

jsmeeker said:


> I am wondering if he was even considered a real Tribute


Now we have two honorary tributes to lament!


----------



## jsmeeker

pdhenry said:


> Now we have two honorary tributes to lament!


Who is the second?


----------



## hefe

Biden and Webb, right?


----------



## cmontyburns

That would be my guess.


----------



## jsmeeker

Biden was never a candidate. Technically, Webb was.

Was Biden in the montage of candidates he always showed? I don't recall ever seeing him? Was Webb? I wouldn't have been able to identify him until the debate started.


----------



## cmontyburns

Webb was definitely in there.


----------



## hefe

Webb is below Clinton.


----------



## jsmeeker

Ok.. So Webb actually qualifies. 


Biden? No. Sure, he'll talk about it. But he won't be a fallen tribute with is photo on the ceiling.


----------



## pdhenry

Chaffee's out too, as of today (10/23).


----------



## jsmeeker

pdhenry said:


> Chaffee's out too, as of today (10/23).


double cannon shot!


----------



## hefe

Wolf Blitzer bullied him out. 

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/trevor-noah-is-shocked-how-much-a-mean-girl-wolf-blitzer-is/


----------



## cmontyburns

Pretty entertaining Hungry for Power Games last night. "If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, it would still get more votes than Jim Webb."

Webb from District Grumpy (perfect!) and Chaffee from District Horsey (I would have needed to see the bit to get that one, but it's funny once you do).


----------



## jsmeeker

cmontyburns said:


> Pretty entertaining Hungry for Power Games last night. "If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, it would still get more votes than Jim Webb."
> 
> Webb from District Grumpy (perfect!) and Chaffee from District Horsey (I would have needed to see the bit to get that one, but it's funny once you do).


Yeah.. that was all funny

And Stanley Tucci!!


----------



## cmontyburns

When Tucci came out onstage, I was hoping for a bit more from him than just a quick plug of his new movie. He really didn't add anything to the bit.


----------



## jsmeeker

cmontyburns said:


> When Tucci came out onstage, I was hoping for a bit more from him than just a quick plug of his new movie. He really didn't add anything to the bit.


Except for maybe killing Colbert's future impersonations of Caesar Flickerman.. (err, I mean JULIUS Flickerman)


----------



## inaka

Bruce Campbell as Stephen Colbert:






He's got the mannerisms down!


----------



## hefe

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/super-bowl-stephen-colbert-james-corden-cbs-post-game-1201638297/


> CBS aims to give a Super Bowl boost to its late-night lineup, setting a live edition of The Late Show with Stephen Colbert to air after the NFL championship game on Feb. 7.


----------



## jsmeeker

hefe said:


> http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/super-bowl-stephen-colbert-james-corden-cbs-post-game-1201638297/


Just remember to pad, just like you have to for Thursday nights!


----------



## hefe

jsmeeker said:


> Just remember to pad, just like you have to for Thursday nights!


Not anymore, you don't! (Thursday games move to NFL Network for the second half...)


----------



## lambertman

hefe said:


> Not anymore, you don't! (Thursday games move to NFL Network for the second half...)


one more on CBS - December 3rd.


----------



## hefe

Well that's not fair. You can't just move these things around willy-nilly.

[Costanza]We're living in a society!!![/Costanza]


----------



## DevdogAZ

Interesting that CBS has decided, of all the shows they air, that Colbert is most in need of a bump from the post-SB timeslot.


----------



## hefe

Huh? Every show that gets that slot is the "most in need?"

I can recall shows like Friends and Survivor and others getting that slot that didn't "need" it. It could be they just think the potential upside is really high for exposing people to the show that never would otherwise see it.


----------



## inaka

DevdogAZ said:


> Interesting that CBS has decided, of all the shows they air, that Colbert *is most in need of a bump* from the post-SB timeslot.


That's something you're inserting that isn't true.
The shows most in need a bump are the ones with low ratings, teetering on being cancelled.

Networks often showcase late night talk shows after the SB, etc.
NBC did it with a live version of Jimmy Fallon's Tonight Show and it had nothing to do with his show "being the most in need of a bump." His ratings at the time were solid.

It sometimes has to do with showcasing you're strongest product to a wider audience.


----------



## hefe

Last year's post SB show was The Blacklist. It was doing rather well.


----------



## hefe

"This Year's Post-Super Bowl CBS Show Is... Not What You'd Think, But It's Smart"
http://www.tv.com/shows/late-show-w...-late-show-with-stephen-colbert-144727842595/


----------



## DevdogAZ

OK, maybe "most in need of a bump" was an overstatement on my part, but the post-SB slot is very valuable and the networks have to decide among all their shows which one will benefit most from it, or which show benefiting from that boost will have the best overall effect on the network.

I just find it interesting that CBS has decided "Colbert" is that show for this year.


----------



## pdhenry

And here I thought it was about selling ads.


----------



## NorthAlabama

wouldn't they pick a show most likely to hold viewers?


----------



## jsmeeker

I'm glad it's Colbert and not some random show I don't watch.



Will the show be done form the normal location (Ed Sullivan Theater in New York) or will it be done locally in the Bay Area?


----------



## jsmeeker

NorthAlabama said:


> wouldn't they pick a show most likely to hold viewers?


I would think

1) promote a new show by premiering it after the Super Bowl
2) promote a show already popular, trying to increase it's popularity

would be best

why would you promote a show that was a dog, with not chance of surviving? Seems like THAT would be a waste.


----------



## hefe

I think it's a perfect choice. The whole point is exposure. Yes, you'll get huge ratings that night, but the benefit of exposing an audience to this show seems like it could be more lasting than a one-off series episode or other random premier. Think of how many people have really not seen Colbert before, or don't watch late night shows, or just have always tuned in to the Tonight Show. When else would you get a better chance to reach them?

I think the calculation is more along the lines of, this is the show stands to receive the best and most lasting benefit of this exposure.


----------



## inaka

hefe said:


> I think it's a perfect choice. The whole point is exposure. Yes, you'll get huge ratings that night, but the benefit of exposing an audience to this show seems like it could be more lasting than a one-off series episode or other random premier. Think of how many people have really not seen Colbert before, or don't watch late night shows, or just have always tuned in to the Tonight Show. When else would you get a better chance to reach them?
> 
> I think the calculation is more along the lines of, this is the show stands to receive the best and most lasting benefit of this exposure.


Exactly.


----------



## realityboy

I think it's a good move, but if CBS had a prime time show that would benefit, they could've put it after the SB and still had Colbert on after the local news. That's what NBC did with Blacklist and Tonight Show. 

Scripted shows haven't really gotten much of a bump after the Super Bowl for a few years. The post SB airing is always huge, but the show then drops to normal. Undercover Boss did well a few years back, but if they don't have a new reality show to launch, they might as well go with Colbert. It's going to be around for a long time, and the ratings are not great.


----------



## jsmeeker

How do Colbert's ratings compare to Letterman's? It's essentially the same show.


----------



## pdhenry

That's a little like saying Trevor Noah's _The Daily Show_ is the same as Jon Stewart's.


----------



## GoPackGo

Late Show opening director's cut:


----------



## hefe

jsmeeker said:


> How do Colbert's ratings compare to Letterman's? It's essentially the same show.


The article I read says that while the Tonight Show still wins the slot, Colbert is doing better among 18-49 viewers than Dave ever did.


----------



## hefe

jsmeeker said:


> How do Colbert's ratings compare to Letterman's? It's essentially the same show.





pdhenry said:


> That's a little like saying Trevor Noah's _The Daily Show_ is the same as Jon Stewart's.


Yeah, I don't really see it as the same. I mean, format-wise, sure. But Colbert's humor and style is rather unique to him. I could never see Letterman doing the Hungry for Power Games.


----------



## jsmeeker

pdhenry said:


> That's a little like saying Trevor Noah's _The Daily Show_ is the same as Jon Stewart's.


well, it's the same time slot. Same basic late night talk show format. Colbert took that over from Letterman.


----------



## MikeAndrews

pdhenry said:


> That's a little like saying Trevor Noah's _The Daily Show_ is the same as Jon Stewart's.


It is a pale copy. Noah is doing the same show with apparently the same writers and scripts, except he keeps reminding us that he's from South Africa.


----------



## realityboy

jsmeeker said:


> How do Colbert's ratings compare to Letterman's? It's essentially the same show.


Initially, much better. Now, about the same. Last week was the first week that in came in 3rd behind both the Tonight Show & Kimmel.


----------



## pdhenry

jsmeeker said:


> well, it's the same time slot. Same basic late night talk show format. Colbert took that over from Letterman.


Have you _seen_ both shows?



MikeAndrews said:


> It is a pale copy. Noah is doing the same show with apparently the same writers and scripts, except he keeps reminding us that he's from South Africa.


Precisely. The two shows are 'the same" but very different.


----------



## series5orpremier

It's a good move because it doesn't help just one show. Corden will get some nice additional exposure as well.


----------



## ElJay

jsmeeker said:


> well, it's the same time slot. Same basic late night talk show format. Colbert took that over from Letterman.


If anything, I think it's way more "The Colbert Report" than Letterman's "Late Show." Obviously it has the basic segment scaffolding of the other late night talk shows, but what defines any of these shows goes far beyond that.

If we were seeing the Hello Deli and Top Ten Lists on Colbert's show, you might have had a point.


----------



## inaka

GoPackGo said:


> Late Show opening director's cut:


Very cool! Thanks for sharing! :up:


----------



## jsmeeker

Last night, "Colbert" had a special opening featuring Paris instead of New York. Done in the same style.


----------



## hefe

jsmeeker said:


> Last night, "Colbert" had a special opening featuring Paris instead of New York. Done in the same style.


That was neat. Plus, Acro-Cats.


----------



## MikeAndrews

I have a feeling that we won't see Will_(sic)_ Maher on Steve_(sic)_ Colbert again.

Maher should have tried to go for more funny and less preachy.


----------



## MikeAndrews

hefe said:


> That was neat. Plus, Acro-Cats.


What a funny act. They were all not at all surprised that none of the cats wanted to even leave their crates.


----------



## hefe

MikeAndrews said:


> What a funny act. They were all not at all surprised that none of the cats wanted to even leave their crates.


I thought it was a big joke, but then I Googled them and saw that they're a real thing. http://circuscats.com/


----------



## NorthAlabama

MikeAndrews said:


> I have a feeling that we won't see Will_(sic)_ Maher on Steve_(sic)_ Colbert again.
> 
> Maher should have tried to go for more funny and less preachy.


bill became uncharacteristically defensive following stephen's teasing religious monologue, i wonder if something else happened before taping.

despite the cringe worthy moments, i enjoyed the segment, let's hope both can move on to future guest spots.


----------



## MikeAndrews

hefe said:


> That was neat. Plus, Acro-Cats.
> 
> 
> 
> MikeAndrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a funny act. They were all not at all surprised that none of the cats wanted to even leave their crates.
> 
> 
> 
> hefe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a big joke, but then I Googled them and saw that they're a real thing. http://circuscats.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I remember an interview with the head cat lady of Acro-cats where she said that unlike dogs, cats will only perform for the treat - _if _they're in the mood.

But I thought that the cat act at Universal Studios uses a clicker to reward them.


----------



## hefe

NorthAlabama said:


> bill became uncharacteristically defensive following stephen's teasing religious monologue, i wonder if something else happened before taping. despite the cringe worthy moments, i enjoyed the segment, let's hope both can move on to future guest spots.


I also noticed a few jump cut edits, as if they cut some content out. I think the whole thing was a bit stilted, but it wasn't bad. Sometimes the tension is funny, and I think Colbert handled the interview pretty well, and made it funnier than it might have been.


----------



## Dan203

MikeAndrews said:


> I have a feeling that we won't see Will_(sic)_ Maher on Steve_(sic)_ Colbert again.
> 
> Maher should have tried to go for more funny and less preachy.


While I do enjoy his show, Bill Maher is a huge egomaniac. He's always the first to start laughing at his own jokes and always gives the audience sh*t, like it's their fault, when one of them doesn't land. I agree with a lot of his politics, especially his stance on religion, but his personality has always irked me a little. The interview was exactly what I expected from him being on the other side of the desk.


----------



## inaka

jsmeeker said:


> Last night, "Colbert" had a special opening featuring Paris instead of New York. Done in the same style.


Here's the video if anyone wants to see it:


----------



## hefe

The actual opening was the French national anthem followed by the title sequence with tilt-shift styling of scenes from Paris. No stand up monologue. It was nicely done. Then, they came back to Stephen at the desk for the opening segment.


----------



## morac

MikeAndrews said:


> I remember an interview with the head cat lady of Acro-cats where she said that unlike dogs, cats will only perform for the treat - _if _they're in the mood.


I have a cat that can do two tricks: shake hands and roll over. The first one he'll basically do all the time (likely because it requires next to no effort on his part). The second one he'll only do if he feels like it, so I can attest to the above.


----------



## jsmeeker

what time do they "tape" the show?


----------



## DevdogAZ

jsmeeker said:


> what time do they "tape" the show?


I think it's typically around 5-6 pm ET.


----------



## jsmeeker

k



Spoiler



just wondering if we will see a new "Hungry for Power Games" tonight or if we need to wait a night


----------



## hefe

jsmeeker said:


> k
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering if we will see a new "Hungry for Power Games" tonight or if we need to wait a night


Maybe too late for a proper treatment tonight.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'm guessing the news broke too late to get it into today's show. They were probably already taping when the news hit.


----------



## cmontyburns

I was just coming to post the same thing.


----------



## cmontyburns

Yep, I guess it'll be tomorrow. It might have been a little too cute tonight anyway, with Julianne Moore on as the first guest.


----------



## tvmaster2

MikeAndrews said:


> I have a feeling that we won't see Will_(sic)_ Maher on Steve_(sic)_ Colbert again.
> 
> Maher should have tried to go for more funny and less preachy.


actually, Colbert started tonight's show by saying the interview with Bill Maher was one of the best the shows had, and he was sorry they couldn't air the entire, extended version, which Colbert noted they put up on the web. I agree, thought it was a competition to see which one cracked each other up more.
And Maher? Preachy is what he does. If you're on the right, you likely won't like him. If you swing the other way, the two-part extended interview on YouTube is great. One of Colbert's favs


----------



## tvmaster2

The full interview, parts one and two, are up on Youtube


----------



## zalusky

tvmaster2 said:


> The full interview, parts one and two, are up on Youtube


After watching the extended interview I think it is a bit more friendly to Bill.


----------



## tvmaster2

zalusky said:


> After watching the extended interview I think it is a bit more friendly to Bill.


the mutual respect shows up during the 16 minutes


----------



## inaka

I loved the Bill Maher interview. I admire and respect both individuals, and thought each were funny and got their points across. I didn't think Bill Maher was any more preachy than Colbert.

It reminded me of the playful back-and-forth that Colbert had a few years back with James Cameron on The Colbert Report. One of my favorites, loved the entire interview but especially at the 3:30 mark:

Video:
http://www.cc.com/video-clips/x9epzo/the-colbert-report-james-cameron

I fully expect to see Bill Maher back on Colbert and think Colbert loved it. Even in the moment he said how he could eat a big bowl of that kind of interview all day long. Great stuff!


----------



## cmontyburns

"Offensive and Bizarre are in first and second place."

District Branch!


----------



## NorthAlabama

zalusky said:


> After watching the extended interview I think it is a bit more friendly to Bill.


i agree, and the audience seemed to be responding more during the scenes that were edited out, i'm glad i watched the extended interview.


----------



## zalusky

NorthAlabama said:


> i agree, and the audience seemed to be responding more during the scenes that were edited out, i'm glad i watched the extended interview.


I kinda wonder if that's the reason Colbert mentioned the extended interview the following night.


----------



## hefe

cmontyburns said:


> "Offensive and Bizarre are in first and second place."
> 
> District Branch!


That was awesome. 

I like how they put the branch in the other videos.


----------



## hefe

Also really enjoyed the updated Fire and Rain duet.


----------



## jsmeeker

calzone!!


----------



## ElJay

Wow, it was a blast from the past for me last night seeing Brian Stack play the Scottish ghost... I haven't watched Conan in years so I kind of forgot about him. He is one of Colbert's writers now.


----------



## tvmaster2

Jon Stewart strikes again! This time on Stephen's The Late Show, and with the same, first-responders message, except this time, they both had Donald Trump's help.
You'd better visit TDS or YouTube tomorrow if your DVR didn't grab it tonight....wonderful stuff &#128540;


----------



## DaveMN

You know, as much as I love Colbert, Jon Batiste has absolutely no value as a comic foil. The man is completely inert in conversation.


----------



## lambertman

Agreed and it's a shame. JB&SH's appearance on the Colbert Report was TV magic. (Obviously for the performance, not the interview. )


----------



## jsmeeker

Need more Republicans to drop out of the race. I'm longing for more Hungry for Power Games.


----------



## hefe

The Hamilton spoof was awesome.


----------



## ElJay

DaveMN said:


> You know, as much as I love Colbert, Jon Batiste has absolutely no value as a comic foil. The man is completely inert in conversation.


I always keep expecting their lame banter is part of some bit, but the bit never appears...


----------



## jsmeeker

ElJay said:


> I always keep expecting their lame banter is part of some bit, but the bit never appears...


He's just way too cool of a cat, man.

yeah...

just cool

Totally chill.


----------



## tvmaster2

Reggie beats them all, coolest guy, best band


----------



## DevdogAZ

lambertman said:


> Agreed and it's a shame. JB&SH's appearance on the Colbert Report was TV magic. (Obviously for the performance, not the interview. )


What was it about their appearance that was magic? I've never heard of Batiste or his band prior to the start of Colbert's CBS show.


----------



## LoadStar

DevdogAZ said:


> What was it about their appearance that was magic? I've never heard of Batiste or his band prior to the start of Colbert's CBS show.


I am guessing he's referring to this appearance:
http://www.cc.com/video-clips/oeurov/the-colbert-report-jon-batiste-and-stay-human

Unfortunately, the performance segment from the episode is no longer available. I'm guessing that would have probably been partially what lambertman was referring to.

Edit: here's the performance segment: http://www.zippcast.com/video/2e3a1a90dfbfc27fd86


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Pretty good shows this week. I liked the song with George Saunders at 7:00.

http://www.cbs.com/shows/the-late-s...376F28/george-saunders-has-a-nun-in-his-head/


----------



## cmontyburns

jsmeeker said:


> Need more Republicans to drop out of the race. I'm longing for more Hungry for Power Games.


Alert! Alert! Graham dropped out today. Don't know if it was in time to make the show tonight.

(Actually, I haven't even looked to see if there are new shows this week.)

ETA: nope. Rats.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

I liked this treatment of Star Wars.


----------



## jsmeeker

Chester_Lampwick said:


> I liked this treatment of Star Wars.


That was good

Apart from the bit where they tried to recruit Harrison Ford, did any actor from 'Force Awakens' appear as a guest on Colbert?

(really thinking the NEW people here)


----------



## cmontyburns

cmontyburns said:


> Alert! Alert! Graham dropped out today. Don't know if it was in time to make the show tonight.
> 
> (Actually, I haven't even looked to see if there are new shows this week.)
> 
> ETA: nope. Rats.


I forgot to watch last night to see if Colbert did a new HfPG in response to Graham dropping out.

Anyway, he's got another chance tonight. Pataki now has dropped out, too. Hardly seems worth it in this case.


----------



## ElJay

Colbert is currently on break until 2016.


----------



## cmontyburns

Ah, thanks. Thought he might be back this week.


----------



## jsmeeker

I'm sure he'll do them on the first show on the new year. 


Yes!! Delicious..


----------



## jsmeeker

jsmeeker said:


> I'm sure he'll do them on the first show on the new year.
> 
> Yes!! Delicious..


Denied!

Not on the second show either.

I want my fix!


----------



## NorthAlabama

jsmeeker said:


> Denied!
> 
> Not on the second show either.
> 
> I want my fix!


you're right, i'd forgotten! how many tributes is he behind...graham & pataki?


----------



## cmontyburns

Yep, those two. Probably a combination of too much time gone by and not big enough names to warrant covering them after the holiday break. Assuming Colbert hasn't dropped the segment entirely, I would guess they'll get a mention next time someone drops out.


----------



## jsmeeker

cmontyburns said:


> Yep, those two. Probably a combination of too much time gone by and not big enough names to warrant covering them after the holiday break. Assuming Colbert hasn't dropped the segment entirely, I would guess they'll get a mention next time someone drops out.


But he was right on top of it before with other people, including some democrat that barely anyone ever heard of ever.


----------



## cmontyburns

jsmeeker said:


> But he was right on top of it before with other people, including some democrat that barely anyone ever heard of ever.


Right, but in those cases he could cover it no more than one day later, no? Here he'd be dealing with one week later and two weeks later, respectively, I think. Presumably the comedy potential had ebbed away by that point (especially because the dropouts were hardly "in" in the first place).

Don't get me wrong; I wanted him to do the segment anyway! But if that was his thinking, I can understand it.


----------



## jsmeeker

cmontyburns said:


> Right, but in those cases he could cover it no more than one day later, no? Here he'd be dealing with one week later and two weeks later, respectively, I think. Presumably the comedy potential had ebbed away by that point (especially because the dropouts were hardly "in" in the first place).
> 
> Don't get me wrong; I wanted him to do the segment anyway! But if that was his thinking, I can understand it.


So it's a dead segment?

There will be no cannon shot for the one from the Big Apple district? No tribute for the one from the Maple Syrup district?


----------



## DevdogAZ

jsmeeker said:


> So it's a dead segment?
> 
> There will be no cannon shot for the one from the Big Apple district? No tribute for the one from the Maple Syrup district?


I doubt it's dead. I would guess that they will either include those two the next time someone drops out, or they'll just completely ignore them since they happened while the show was on a break.


----------



## cmontyburns

DevdogAZ said:


> I doubt it's dead. I would guess that they will either include those two the next time someone drops out, or they'll just completely ignore them since they happened while the show was on a break.


Right. That's my guess, too. I certainly wasn't saying I think the segment is dead. Just that there's no point in running it two weeks after a minor candidate drops out.


----------



## hefe

District JAG!


----------



## DevdogAZ

hefe said:


> District JAG!


District ?????


----------



## ElJay

Wow, a visit to the Hello Deli. It was actually rather amusing!


----------



## cmontyburns

hefe said:


> District JAG!


Oh no! I didn't watch. After all my "he won't do it now", did he really do it?

ETA: He did! Curse you, Stephen Colbert! But thank goodness for the Internet! 






That was great. I'm happy to have been wrong.

"District ???"


----------



## jsmeeker

yay!!!


They did it.


----------



## tvmaster2

Tonight, Colbert's musical guest did a nice version of 'Let's Dance' in memorium. And let's rehash what happened two weeks ago on The Late Show.
It's obvious why Bowie wasn't there to either promote or perform, but sad regardless...


----------



## hefe

tvmaster2 said:


> Tonight, Colbert's musical guest did a nice version of 'Let's Dance' in memorium. And let's rehash what happened two weeks ago on The Late Show.
> It's obvious why Bowie wasn't there to either promote or perform, but sad regardless...


Yeah, it took me a bit after watching the Lazarus video to realize I had seen this performance too.


----------



## Ozzie72

cmontyburns said:


> Oh no! I didn't watch. After all my "he won't do it now", did he really do it?
> 
> ETA: He did! Curse you, Stephen Colbert! But thank goodness for the Internet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was great. I'm happy to have been wrong.
> 
> "District ???"


First one of these I've seen. Colbert does a pretty good Caesar / Tucci.


----------



## hefe

Ozzie72 said:


> First one of these I've seen. Colbert does a pretty good Caesar / Tucci.


Should see the one where Tucci shows up...


----------



## Ozzie72

hefe said:


> Should see the one where Tucci shows up...


Outstanding. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## cmontyburns

HFPG alert! Sounds like O'Malley is suspending his campaign at the conclusion of IA caucusing tonight. Set your DVRs for Colbert tomorrow, Tuesday, 2/2/16...


----------



## jsmeeker

cmontyburns said:


> HFPG alert! Sounds like O'Malley is suspending his campaign at the conclusion of IA caucusing tonight. Set your DVRs for Colbert tomorrow, Tuesday, 2/2/16...


he ain't the only one.

ha... yes... tributes will fall tonight.

delicious.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Huckabee is out as well. But tonight's episode would have already been recorded several hours ago, so we won't see HFPG until at least Tuesday night. And given how poorly most of the GOP field did, I won't be surprised if more of them call it quits tomorrow.


----------



## jsmeeker

DevdogAZ said:


> Huckabee is out as well. But tonight's episode would have already been recorded several hours ago, so we won't see HFPG until at least Tuesday night. And given how poorly most of the GOP field did, I won't be surprised if more of them call it quits tomorrow.


now Santorum

He didn't do it last night. Maybe he was waiting a bit so more people could drop out and have a big sendoff for them all in one shot.


----------



## cmontyburns

*fingers crossed*


----------



## hefe

jsmeeker said:


> now Santorum
> 
> He didn't do it last night. Maybe he was waiting a bit so more people could drop out and have a big sendoff for them all in one shot.


Word is Rand Paul will drop too...


----------



## pdhenry

I can't believe that during the last debate Rick Santorum told people to Google his name...


----------



## jsmeeker

hefe said:


> Word is Rand Paul will drop too...


I thought he already announced that


----------



## NorthAlabama

pdhenry said:


> I can't believe that during the last debate Rick Santorum told people to Google his name...


i can't believe he thought it was informative to suggest using the internet for an information search...


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> i can't believe he thought it was informative to suggest using the internet for an information search...


Try searching for "Santorum". I recommend not doing it at work as the results will definitely not be safe for work.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> Try searching for "Santorum". I recommend not doing it at work as the results will definitely not be safe for work.


while i appreciate the suggestion, there's no need, i'd like to believe i played a small, personal role in his names journey to infamy.


----------



## hefe

jsmeeker said:


> I thought he already announced that


I don't know...last I had read it wasn't announced. Maybe it was since I read it...


----------



## morac

hefe said:


> I don't know...last I had read it wasn't announced. Maybe it was since I read it...


It was announced.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/.../03/rand-paul-presidential-campaign/79654314/

How long does it take to put together the HFPG clips? If it takes a day, then they might just push it back until they can get them all ready for one go.


----------



## NorthAlabama

as often as stephen refers to his montage of all the candidates, you would think there'd be an urgency to address these multiple exits to keep the other bits current.


----------



## hefe

I wouldn't be surprised if they waited a few days to make sure they get everyone in this batch.


----------



## jsmeeker

hefe said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they waited a few days to make sure they get everyone in this batch.


I am thinking the same.

I keep hearing stuff that Carson might bail out before New Hamphire. He went back home to Florida "to pick up some clothes". And then will attend the annual Prayer Breakfast in D.C. But they are saying that doesn't mean he is dropping out. We shall see where and when he resurfaces on the campaign trail.


----------



## morac

I guess they didn't have time to include Santorum.


----------



## cmontyburns

Yeah, I think he spoke up too late.

Funny stuff. District Abs!


----------



## hefe

Huckadistrict!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Didn't Santorum's announcement come before Rand Paul's?

I love that Rand Paul was from District 12. So perfect.


----------



## cmontyburns

DevdogAZ said:


> I love that Rand Paul was from District 12. So perfect.


I have been waiting for the light bulb to go on for me on that one, but it's not. So: please explain?


----------



## DevdogAZ

cmontyburns said:


> I have been waiting for the light bulb to go on for me on that one, but it's not. So: please explain?


In the Hunger Games books, Katniss is from District 12. The primary product of District 12 is coal. Since the books take place on this continent sometime in the future, many people have speculated that the real location of District 12 is in the Appalachians, in the West Virginia/Kentucky area. Since Rand Paul is from Kentucky . . .


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> I guess they didn't have time to include Santorum.


i'm hoping they're taking the extra time to prepare a special tribute for frothy.


----------



## hefe

DevdogAZ said:


> In the Hunger Games books, Katniss is from District 12. The primary product of District 12 is coal. Since the books take place on this continent sometime in the future, many people have speculated that the real location of District 12 is in the Appalachians, in the West Virginia/Kentucky area. Since Rand Paul is from Kentucky . . .


Ah, that makes sense. I was wondering about that.


----------



## hefe

For easy viewing...


----------



## cmontyburns

DevdogAZ said:


> In the Hunger Games books, Katniss is from District 12. The primary product of District 12 is coal. Since the books take place on this continent sometime in the future, many people have speculated that the real location of District 12 is in the Appalachians, in the West Virginia/Kentucky area. Since Rand Paul is from Kentucky . . .


Thanks. I've read the books and of course knew it was a reference, but I didn't think about what District 12's product was. That's just perfect!


----------



## jsmeeker

Be sure to pad, pad, pad tonight's show if you don't plan to watch it live.


----------



## jsmeeker

Oh... there are more tributes that have fallen.

The large one for the Garden District. 

And the job killer from the Sand District.


haha


----------



## cmontyburns

And we never got the cannon shot for the tribute from the Google district, did we?


----------



## morac

jsmeeker said:


> The large one for the Garden District.


I'm guessing it will be District Bridge.


----------



## jsmeeker

maybe the oil refinery district


----------



## GoPackGo

District Hoagie


----------



## jsmeeker

Still nothing.


But maybe tonight? Former Virginia Governor Jim Gimore has dropped out.


Yes, he really was still in it until today. 

They can do it for realz this time


----------



## LoadStar

jsmeeker said:


> Still nothing.
> 
> But maybe tonight? Former Virginia Governor Jim Gimore has dropped out.
> 
> Yes, he really was still in it until today.
> 
> They can do it for realz this time


They should have the animation on the roof for Gilmore start playing randomly in the middle of some other bit, catching Colbert by surprise.


----------



## cmontyburns

jsmeeker said:


> Still nothing.
> 
> But maybe tonight? Former Virginia Governor Jim Gimore has dropped out.
> 
> Yes, he really was still in it until today.
> 
> They can do it for realz this time


Nope. It's a repeat tonight for some reason.


----------



## jsmeeker

cmontyburns said:


> Nope. It's a repeat tonight for some reason.


Yeah. Bummer


----------



## cmontyburns

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah. Bummer


I noticed that all three of Fallon, Kimmel, and Colbert were in repeats last night. I wonder why. Long President's Day weekend or something?


----------



## lambertman

Colbert was off because of the extra episode Sunday. I was under the impression that Kimmel always does 4-show weeks. No idea why Fallon would be off too, unless it was simply a "might as well" situation.


----------



## realityboy

Fallon is in LA next week so maybe that was the reason for the extra night off.


----------



## lambertman

That would do it. 

Colbert was also originally scheduled to be off the Friday before the SB, but they made a last minute decision to tape a second show on Thursday.


----------



## hefe

Hungry for Power Games, with Caligula!






District 12 Votes! 

Also, Disctricts Bridge, Paper Jam, and Deja Who?

I would have liked to seen District Urban Dictionary.


----------



## jsmeeker

Ctrl-Alt-Goodbye


----------



## morac

hefe said:


> Hungry for Power Games, with Caligula!
> 
> District 12 Votes!
> 
> Also, *Disctricts Bridge*, Paper Jam, and Deja Who?
> 
> I would have liked to seen District Urban Dictionary.


Called it.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10792704#post10792704


----------



## jsmeeker

morac said:


> Called it.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10792704#post10792704


yup.. You win!

Well done.


----------



## cmontyburns

hefe said:


> Hungry for Power Games, with Caligula!
> 
> District 12 Votes!
> 
> Also, Disctricts Bridge, Paper Jam, and Deja Who?
> 
> I would have liked to seen District Urban Dictionary.


Busy week -- I just had a chance to catch up with this installment. Great stuff (although Colbert seems to have given up on doing a Flickerman voice... it's more him than Caesar at this point -- not that it matters).

It's kind of ridiculous how much I enjoy these. Really fun.


----------



## jsmeeker

On a different tangent


Who else has noticed changes in the show?


I noticed when they came back from a break, the tempo of the theme show picked up a lot. and then, it the past week or two, its slowed back down.


and then, there are the bits with guests. Before, a guest would come out, and he would do a traditional interview. But now, he's doing bits, kinda like Fallon would to. They aren't bad or anything . But it seems to be a change.


----------



## Regina

hefe said:


> Hungry for Power Games, with Caligula!


When Stephen turned Caligula's head to see "the fallen"-- OMG! I was crying from laughing so hard! :up::up:


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

jsmeeker said:


> On a different tangent
> 
> Who else has noticed changes in the show?
> 
> I noticed when they came back from a break, the tempo of the theme show picked up a lot. and then, it the past week or two, its slowed back down.
> 
> and then, there are the bits with guests. Before, a guest would come out, and he would do a traditional interview. But now, he's doing bits, kinda like Fallon would to. They aren't bad or anything . But it seems to be a change.


I don't know. With skip ahead, it seems like it's almost 2 minutes before he opens. The shouting of Stephen, Stephen - it'd be very old if I did t have skip ahead.


----------



## ElJay

That segment this week with the wheel that they had production problems with was quite cringe-inducing. I can't believe they aired it.



jsmeeker said:


> I noticed when they came back from a break, the tempo of the theme show picked up a lot. and then, it the past week or two, its slowed back down.


I have no clue why they went back to the slower tempo version... I thought the speedier one was much better.


----------



## jsmeeker

ElJay said:


> That segment this week with the wheel that they had production problems with was quite cringe-inducing. I can't believe they aired it.
> 
> I have no clue why they went back to the slower tempo version... I thought the speedier one was much better.


Really?

I wasn't as big of a fan of the speedier tempo.


----------



## jsmeeker

Another tribute has fallen.



From District Punctuation.

/cannon shot


----------



## trainman

ElJay said:


> That segment this week with the wheel that they had production problems with was quite cringe-inducing. I can't believe they aired it.


I thought it was great. I think attempting to recover from production problems is usually good TV (as long as problems are only occurring occasionally, not every night).


----------



## jsmeeker

jsmeeker said:


> Another tribute has fallen.
> 
> From District Punctuation.
> 
> /cannon shot


Ahh.. Didn't get it right

District Jeb!

A little too obvious to me, but Colbert really liked doing the Jeb! thing.


----------



## hefe

Yeah, I was hoping for District One1!!!


----------



## cmontyburns

"Please clap."


----------



## lalouque

I'm starting to find Stephen's interviews unwatchable. That one with Casey Affleck... *shudder*. And Richard Dreyfus wasn't much better.

Lately it has become a "watch the opening monologue and whatever the first bit is, then delete" for me.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

That's always been my approach with every late night show. I pretty much don't care what actors think. I just want a it of entertainment. So I watch Corden, Seth, Stephen all in about 15 minutes.


----------



## zalusky

lalouque said:


> I'm starting to find Stephen's interviews unwatchable. That one with Casey Affleck... *shudder*. And Richard Dreyfus wasn't much better. Lately it has become a "watch the opening monologue and whatever the first bit is, then delete" for me.


The problem is that Stephens bits are the worst part of the show. There is too much competition at that time slot. The whole architecture of the show needs to get fixed from his band to his bits to himself I'm afraid.


----------



## hefe

Or, depending on your point of view...the exact opposite.


----------



## DevdogAZ

zalusky said:


> The problem is that Stephens bits are the worst part of the show. There is too much competition at that time slot. The whole architecture of the show needs to get fixed from his band to his bits to himself I'm afraid.





hefe said:


> Or, depending on your point of view...the exact opposite.


I'm with hefe. The bits Colbert does when he's seated at the desk are the best parts of the show.

I agree with zalusky that the band needs to be replaced, though.


----------



## getreal

zalusky said:


> The problem is that Stephens bits are the worst part of the show. There is too much competition at that time slot. The whole architecture of the show needs to get fixed from his band to his bits to himself I'm afraid.





hefe said:


> Or, depending on your point of view...the exact opposite.


Hefe, are you suggesting that instead of getting fixed, they should get broken?


----------



## jsmeeker

Am I the only one that doesn't have any issues with the band?



For the bits, I am not always thrilled with this latest thing where he does bits with the guests as part of the interview. But the stuff he does on his own? Like "Hungry For Power Games"? That is brilliant.


----------



## hefe

getreal said:


> Hefe, are you suggesting that instead of getting fixed, they should get broken?


Ha! No, I like the bits, I think they're hysterical. As for the interviews, there have been a few clunky ones, but overall I've enjoyed Colbert's interviews more than the competition. As well as the diversity of guests that include less prominent politicians and authors and business people, not just typical "celebrities."

As for the band, I still think they're not a great participant in the show content, but they've grown on me musically. I enjoy what I hear from them, it's a unique style compared to the other talk shows.


----------



## warrenn

I like the musical style of the band a lot, but John has a very unusual type of social interaction. It seems very weird and uncomfortable. I wouldn't doubt if he's on the Autism spectrum. It would probably be best if the band just played music and Stephen didn't interact with them.

I'm not so keen on the interviews. Rather than being an interesting discussion, Stephen treats it as a bit where the guest is there to provide setups for his zingers and one-liners. That worked when he was on TDS and TCR, but here it's failing. I would rather the guest be the focus and Stephen just move the discussion along and keep things humorous when necessary.

I like his monologue and desk bits a lot.


----------



## pdhenry

Sorry, I can't watch him bantering with Meredith without thinking about the intern Dave Letterman ended up boinking.


----------



## cmontyburns

lalouque said:


> I'm starting to find Stephen's interviews unwatchable. That one with Casey Affleck... *shudder*. And Richard Dreyfus wasn't much better.


I understand what you mean. I think it's no coincidence that Colbert's interviews with politicians and other non-Hollywood types are generally good, while his interviews with actors and other performers generally are awkward and feel very unprepared. I think he's just personally a lot more interested and curious about the one category than the other. This probably has a lot to do with why so many of his nightly desk bit are about politics (aside from the easy jokes offered up every day by the presidential contest) and nothing else.


----------



## GoPackGo

pdhenry said:


> Sorry, I can't watch him bantering with Meredith without thinking about the intern Dave Letterman ended up boinking.


Stephanie wasn't an intern by the time they got around to the boinking.


----------



## DaveMN

It certainly looks like they're giving Meredith more screen time lately. I gotta believe they finally realize they're not going to get any interesting exchanges with Jon, and they're looking for someone else to pick up the slack. I can't disagree, but it feels a little forced.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DaveMN said:


> It certainly looks like they're giving Meredith more screen time lately. I gotta believe they finally realize they're not going to get any interesting exchanges with Jon, and they're looking for someone else to pick up the slack. I can't disagree, but it feels a little forced.


Every time I see Stephen interact with her, I can't help but think of that girl that Letterman was having an affair with. Didn't she start showing up on the show in random bits and interactions with Dave and then it came out down the road that he was sleeping with her?


----------



## ElJay

I think if it doesn't work out for Jon Batiste and Stay Human on this show, they can earn a living doing rather awesome downbeat remixes of TV themes.


----------



## jsmeeker

It would be nice if Colbert could just get away from the "You must have a 'sidekick' to banter with" rule in the late night talk show formula. But I guess the execs insist on it.


----------



## pdhenry

Maybe Melanie is supposed to be Stephen's Biff, not his Stephanie.


----------



## jsmeeker

Maybe. I had not looked at it that way. But it still seems like a thing concocted by execs.. It feels "forced" and not something Stephen decided to do himself. Melanie is cute and all and I dig her. But still, I kinda like Stephen doing his thing and this doesn't quite feel like his thing to me.


----------



## hefe

I have liked the bits when he brought out the other producer, the one that was his Best Man.


----------



## jsmeeker

hefe said:


> I have liked the bits when he brought out the other producer, the one that was his Best Man.


The guy that holds the big pull handle for the "Wheel of Fortune" type thing?


----------



## hefe

jsmeeker said:


> The guy that holds the big pull handle for the "Wheel of Fortune" type thing?


No, he was the guy in one of the first Friday Night Fights, and some dog show bit with his old dog, and probably one or two other things.


----------



## hefe

He's in this segment.


----------



## jsmeeker

aahh.

That segment just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## jsmeeker

Official official now. 

Its too late for tonight's show, but Ben Carson is done.


/cannon shot



From District Sleepy Land???


----------



## trainman

jsmeeker said:


> From District Sleepy Land???


They don't have that much space in the graphic. It'll be something like "DISTRICT ZZZ."


----------



## jsmeeker

trainman said:


> They don't have that much space in the graphic. It'll be something like "DISTRICT ZZZ."


:up:


----------



## DevdogAZ

District Ambien


----------



## hefe

District Narcolepsy


----------



## cmontyburns

trainman said:


> They don't have that much space in the graphic. It'll be something like "DISTRICT ZZZ."


Winner winner chicken dinner!

"I'm not a politician; I don't want to be a politician."

"Wish granted!"


----------



## jsmeeker

Another tribute has fallen




/cannon shot


----------



## hefe

District Agua?


----------



## hefe

Close...District Thirsty!


----------



## morac

For those that missed it.


----------



## jsmeeker

hefe said:


> Close...District Thirsty!


yup

Good pick.


----------



## DevdogAZ

What am I missing with the water references relating to Rubio?


----------



## BrettStah

DevdogAZ said:


> What am I missing with the water references relating to Rubio?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Ha! Thanks. Hadn't seen that or even heard any reference to it this election season.


----------



## hefe

DevdogAZ said:


> Ha! Thanks. Hadn't seen that or even heard any reference to it this election season.


Drumpf included a reference in one of his mocking sessions...


----------



## cmontyburns

Missed this one last night given how late the show aired to the tournament. Thank goodness for YouTube!

"Florida Senator and boy-whose-birthday-party-your-parents-made-you-attend Marco Rubio..."


----------



## tem

Colbert's musical bookers are following in Letterman's tradition of going a bit more alternative with their choices.

Mesmerizing performance by Autolux.






And a couple nights before ... Babymetal


----------



## ElJay

Colbert's show has a new show runner, Chris Licht from the morning news: http://variety.com/2016/tv/news/stephen-colbert-late-show-chris-licht-cbs-late-night-1201752509/

I hope they don't change it too much.


----------



## hefe

ElJay said:


> Colbert's show has a new show runner, Chris Licht from the morning news: http://variety.com/2016/tv/news/stephen-colbert-late-show-chris-licht-cbs-late-night-1201752509/
> 
> I hope they don't change it too much.


I wonder if last night's opening was a permanent change, or if it was just because of the taped intro with Clinton.

They ran the credits before he came out on stage, and then the band played him over to his desk, more like the typical late night procedure...


----------



## Satchel

I was always bugged by Stephen introducing the guests, followed by the show opening, which listed the guests again. It seemed out of place.

I like the new way better.


----------



## scooterboy

I didn't think it was possible for me to dislike watching a bandleader more than I disliked watching Paul Shaffer. but Batiste is fast approaching that.

He generally adds nothing of value when he speaks, and he really hams it up when they're playing.


----------



## zalusky

I won't say I watched the Colbert Report as appointment but I did watch it quite a bit. Now I pretty avoid his new show. 

The Baptiste is eye rolling and Stephen faux interaction with him is even more distracting. 

More than that as the more senior of the late night Stephen comes across as your uncle wanting to hang out at the teenage sock hop at times.

Every once in a while something good happens but I am not watching anymore to find it.

Oh how I miss John.


----------



## hefe

I love it. I don't believe I've missed an episode.


----------



## jsmeeker

how awesome was that Waffle House song?


----------



## hefe

No knuckleheads!


----------



## jsmeeker

what happened to the producer girl he had been chatting up? Haven't seen her. But I don't watch all of every episode.


----------



## hefe

She hasn't been on since before their break.


----------



## jsmeeker

hefe said:


> She hasn't been on since before their break.


Guess they felt it wasn't working?

I dunno.. I guess I don't care too much one way or the other if he has banter with someone.


----------



## hefe

jsmeeker said:


> Guess they felt it wasn't working?
> 
> I dunno.. I guess I don't care too much one way or the other if he has banter with someone.


Maybe, or maybe they just have ideas for this or that and run with if for a while. I kind of like that there isn't a set formula, they pretty much do what they feel like at the time, or whatever works for the news of the day.

I'm still getting used to the new opening. At first it seemed weird that they did the monologue, and then the credits, but after a short while it felt normal, but it was just his own way of doing it. Now it feels weird again, but it's like they went out of their way to do it the "normal" way.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Corden opens with the monologue, then introduces the guests, then "roll the titles." Seems to be working fine for him.

I wonder if their research showed that people were more likely to tune out during the opening titles if they'd already seen the monologue.


----------



## jsmeeker

DevdogAZ said:


> Corden opens with the monologue, then introduces the guests, then "roll the titles." Seems to be working fine for him.
> 
> I wonder if their research showed that people were more likely to tune out during the opening titles if they'd already seen the monologue.


It's weird to me that people would start watching the show just because of the sequencing of the theme music and guest announcement and when the host takes the stage.


----------



## DevdogAZ

jsmeeker said:


> It's weird to me that people would start watching the show just because of the sequencing of the theme music and guest announcement and when the host takes the stage.


I'm sure there are LOTS of people who watch their late local news and then turn the TV off at some point in the 5-20 minutes after the news ends. If they're not ready to turn it off immediately after the news ends, they might stick through the titles to hear the monologue and then see where they go after that. But if the news rolls immediately into the monologue, they capture all those viewers, but then the titles at the end of the monologue creates a natural break point for people to turn off the TV.

Which reminds me. They need to clamp down on the audience chanting "Stephen, Stephen" every time he comes out. If they're truly trying to bring viewers seamlessly from the news to the monologue, that extra minute at the beginning of every show is super annoying and a perfect time to turn the TV off or change the channel. Luckily, I'm never watching live and can FF through that. But if I were watching live, I'd be very annoyed to have to listen to that.


----------



## jsmeeker

Never thought of it that way. I TiVo it.  The TiVo tells me the guests (usually) then just watch it if there are guests that may appeal. Or maybe just the first part at the desk.. I will fast forward through guests I dont care about until I find another segment that's just him at the desk..


----------



## DaveMN

Maybe it's just me, but that Cartoon Donald Trump bit is not funny at all. Brings the proceedings to a screeching halt.


----------



## jsmeeker

DaveMN said:


> Maybe it's just me, but that Cartoon Donald Trump bit is not funny at all. Brings the proceedings to a screeching halt.


I fast forwarded right through it. Looks dunmb


----------



## hefe

I thought it was amusing. Not hilarious, but still pretty good.


----------



## DevdogAZ

jsmeeker said:


> Never thought of it that way. I TiVo it. The TiVo tells me the guests (usually) then just watch it if there are guests that may appeal. Or maybe just the first part at the desk.. I will fast forward through guests I dont care about until I find another segment that's just him at the desk..


That's how I watch it as well, but statistics show that over half the country still does not have DVRs, and lots of people still watch the late local news live.


----------



## hefe

Neat how they turned the set lights all purple in honor of Prince.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Crisp Bee Urine


----------



## mrdbdigital

I still want to know what happened to the woman that was in the band for the first few shows?


----------



## hefe

mrdbdigital said:


> I still want to know what happened to the woman that was in the band for the first few shows?


Are you talking about the Asian Sax player, Grace Kelly? If so, she has been around, just not every show.


----------



## jsmeeker

Chester_Lampwick said:


> Crisp Bee Urine


lol

Just now saw this on the show.


----------



## mrdbdigital

hefe said:


> Are you talking about the Asian Sax player, Grace Kelly? If so, she has been around, just not every show.


No, the woman I'm thinking about was playing guitar in the back row of the band in the first couple of weeks.


----------



## DaveMN

Sounds like CBS is taking more control over the show:
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/02/b...lbert-be-stephen-colbert-whoever-that-is.html


----------



## ElJay

I think it is pointless to go chasing after Jimmy Fallon. Fallon is funny but I feel his show is a serious step below the Late Show in classiness. 

Reading this stuff in the press, I am having weird flashbacks to Conan's Tonight Show... Just let the guy do his thing. If CBS wanted a show with celebs throwing random objects at a basketball ring with the host, clearly Colbert was the wrong choice.


----------



## jsmeeker

boom BOOM


/canon shot




Can not wait for tomorrow.


----------



## pdhenry

jsmeeker said:


> boom BOOM
> 
> /canon shot
> 
> Can not wait for tomorrow.


Anderson Cooper asked if he could be in one.


----------



## jsmeeker

pdhenry said:


> Anderson Cooper asked if he could be in one.


yeah... he even suggested there was a special to bring back a tribute that had fallen. But alas, that is moot now.


----------



## jsmeeker

Will we see TWO today? Will the second be official in time before the taping of the show?


----------



## morac

Three.

District Human?


----------



## jsmeeker

morac said:


> Three.
> 
> District Human?


yeah

Carly got a second go! District Toner. What was her original one? Same?

And Kaisch. District Meat I think that was it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

District Deli Meat


----------



## cmontyburns

DevdogAZ said:


> District Deli Meat


Presumably related to this notorious image from his campaign:


----------



## hefe

cmontyburns said:


> Presumably related to this notorious image from his campaign:


----------



## jsmeeker

/cannon shot

RIP, tribute from District Cheddar


----------



## pdhenry

I have it on good authority that he hasn't conceded yet, he's just endorsed his opponent.


----------



## jsmeeker

pdhenry said:


> I have it on good authority that he hasn't conceded yet, he's just endorsed his opponent.


From yesterday's rally



Bernie Sanders said:


> "Secretary Clinton has won the democratic nominating process."


He's got her right where he wants her.


----------



## brianric

Jon Stewart is back at least for one night.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/14/media/jon-stewart-stephen-colbert-late-show/


----------



## DaveMN

FWIW, this show just isn't working for me. Was a huge fan of The Colbert Report, but The Late Show is just a banal replacement, geared toward the masses. His strength is in the satire, not faking interest in Kate Hudson's latest romantic comedy. It's a real waste of talent. Apparently the show is due for some retooling, but I don't know what they could do, short of cutting it down to one guest and emphasizing the news/politics/satire aspect. I don't like Corden at all, but he has a show perfectly suited for TLS's time slot. It'll be interesting to see if TLS can find some better footing during the conventions the next couple of weeks.


----------



## LoadStar

DaveMN said:


> FWIW, this show just isn't working for me. Was a huge fan of The Colbert Report, but The Late Show is just a banal replacement, geared toward the masses. His strength is in the satire, not faking interest in Kate Hudson's latest romantic comedy. It's a real waste of talent. Apparently the show is due for some retooling, but I don't know what they could do, short of cutting it down to one guest and emphasizing the news/politics/satire aspect. I don't like Corden at all, but he has a show perfectly suited for TLS's time slot. It'll be interesting to see if TLS can find some better footing during the conventions the next couple of weeks.


I kind of agree with all of this. If it were me, I'd flip the shows... give Corden the 11:35 ET slot and Colbert the 12:35 ET slot.

Corden's show could probably work exactly as it is now in the 11:35 slot, no changes.

For Colbert, though, I'd move him to a smaller studio, and retool his show to be closer in style to that of Ferguson's "Late Late" show. Lose the house band, and let Colbert interview one or two guests that aren't simply there to pimp a new movie or TV show. Let him interview newsmakers or politicians... people that fascinate Colbert and that he wants to learn more about.

Right now, I think Colbert is simply getting crushed by the weight of his show.


----------



## hefe

I enjoy it a lot.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I heard he's toying with bringing back the character from the Report. Not sure if it will be just a segment here and there or if he'll do whole shows in character.


----------



## tem

LoadStar said:


> let Colbert interview one or two guests that aren't simply there to pimp a new movie or TV show. Let him interview newsmakers or politicians... people that fascinate Colbert and that he wants to learn more about.
> 
> Right now, I think Colbert is simply getting crushed by the weight of his show.


Though not as frequent as when he started, this is exactly what has done. He's had physicists, CEOs, inventors, obscure authors, scientists, military heroes, chefs, etc, etc .. Multiple articles have been written about his unusual choice of guests.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_The_Late_Show_with_Stephen_Colbert_episodes_(2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_The_Late_Show_with_Stephen_Colbert_episodes_(2016)

a brief list:
Elon Musk
Travis Kalanick (Uber)
Stephen Breyer
Tim Cook
Ban Ki-Moon
Bernie Sanders
Dr. Ernest Moniz
Elizabeth Warren
Archbishop Thomas Wenski
Evan Spiegel (Snapchat)
Ben Bernanke
Brian Chesky (AirBnB)
Shane Smith (VICE)
Nick Woodman (GoPro)
Neil DeGrasse Tyson
John Kasich
Claire McKaskill
Amy Kolbuchar
Sheperd Fairey
George Saunders
Daniel Gilbert
Doris Kearns Goodwin
Samantha Power
Kayvon Beykpour
Olivia Hallisey
George Church
Sarah Parcak
Julian Castro
Jeremy Stoppleman (Yelp)
Guerrilla Girls (feminist artists)
DeRay McKesson
Sarah Koenig
Michael Novacek
Jonah Reider
Amy Cuddy
Joel Osteen
Michael Eric Dyson
Donny Deutsch
Christiane Amanpour
Brian Green
Edward Byers


----------



## mattack

DaveMN said:


> FWIW, this show just isn't working for me.


I love the Hunger Games news guy skit (he does it for politics).

Other than that, I FF through and watch the relatively few (nowadays compared to when he started) topical jokes.. plus a skit once in a while, and the science or internet company related guests..


----------



## DaveMN

Now THAT'S what I'm talking about:
Trumpiness


----------



## trainman

I wonder if Colbert switching over to new glasses as of last Monday was specifically planned because they knew they'd be using the "Colbert Report" character this week and next, and they could use the glasses style as an easy visual differentiation between the character and the real guy.


----------



## jilter

Stopped watching months ago.
Someone told me about last night's Ep.
O.M.G. Brilliance.
Love you again, SB!
S1Ep178= comedy gold.


----------



## morac

trainman said:


> I wonder if Colbert switching over to new glasses as of last Monday was specifically planned because they knew they'd be using the "Colbert Report" character this week and next, and they could use the glasses style as an easy visual differentiation between the character and the real guy.


That was my exact thought.


----------



## mattack

I did like the segment, but do think it's kind of sad.. it's sort of like he's "giving up" on doing his own thing.


----------



## dianebrat

mattack said:


> I did like the segment, but do think it's kind of sad.. it's sort of like he's "giving up" on doing his own thing.


I don't think so, I think the time is ok for him to do it with the RNC this week and especially with Jon Stewart on the rest of the week with him, they're getting the band back together for a reunion tour


----------



## pdhenry

Except that neither Jon Stewart nor Truthy Colbert appeared last night.

I think we've seen all of Jon that we're going to see this week.


----------



## dianebrat

pdhenry said:


> Except that neither Jon Stewart nor Truthy Colbert appeared last night.
> 
> I think we've seen all of Jon that we're going to see this week.


Oh that's disappointing.. I haven't seen last nights yet and the rumors were that there would be more from Jon, if Monday was it, that's a missed opportunity.


----------



## ElJay

dianebrat said:


> Oh that's disappointing.. I haven't seen last nights yet and the rumors were that there would be more from Jon, if Monday was it, that's a missed opportunity.


I assume if Jon wanted to be on TV to talk about this stuff, somebody would give him the platform in a second...


----------



## jsmeeker

Maybe he'll show up next week one night for the dems?


----------



## DaveMN

Stephen Colbert on Convention Comeback, Leslie Moonves Sit-Down and His Emotional Response to James Corden Rumors


----------



## Ereth

dianebrat said:


> Oh that's disappointing.. I haven't seen last nights yet and the rumors were that there would be more from Jon, if Monday was it, that's a missed opportunity.


I suspect there's at least one more. Colbert did rather wistfully say something to the effect of "If only that would happen again later this week..." at the end of the segment.


----------



## pdhenry

Oh, yeah. There's one more.


----------



## hefe

Oh how I've missed Jon Stewart.


----------



## brianric

hefe said:


> Oh how I've missed Jon Stewart.


Especially when he took on his favorite target Lumpy.


----------



## jsmeeker

And I forget to pad last night's show. I even meant to


----------



## morac

jsmeeker said:


> And I forget to pad last night's show. I even meant to


As did I so it got cut off. I had to watch the rest in the CBS app. It's free for a few days.


----------



## Dan203

hefe said:


> Oh how I've missed Jon Stewart.


Me too. It's funny how giddy I got over this segment. It was fantastic! :up:


----------



## Jeeters

morac said:


> As did I so it got cut off. I had to watch the rest in the CBS app. It's free for a few days.


Jon Stewart's bit is on youtube.


----------



## pdhenry

They're also re-running Stewart's bit on Friday as part of a "highlights of the week" episode of TLS.


----------



## brianric

pdhenry said:


> They're also re-running Stewart's bit on Friday as part of a "highlights of the week" episode of TLS.


A full transcript of the segment: http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/23/arts/television/jon-stewart-late-show-colbert-trump-sean-hannity.html?WT.mc_id=D-NYT-MKTG-MOD-92537-7-23-HD&WT.mc_ev=click&WT.mc_c=


----------



## Robin

ElJay said:


> I assume if Jon wanted to be on TV to talk about this stuff, somebody would give him the platform in a second...


Like HBO?


----------



## pdhenry

I'm hoping to see Jon again this week. He'll show up, right?


----------



## LoadStar

pdhenry said:


> I'm hoping to see Jon again this week. He'll show up, right?


Part of me suspects he won't.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Jon is most effective when he's railing against something. I doubt he'll want to give Republicans any solace by providing material of him railing against anything to do with the DNC or Hillary.


----------



## pdhenry

The clip of Colbert/Flickerman trying to get onto the podium was priceless.


----------



## logic88

pdhenry said:


> The clip of Colbert/Flickerman trying to get onto the podium was priceless.


That was pretty amusing.

Though I am curious what the DNC was afraid of. Why wouldn't they let him on the podium with Pelosi?


----------



## madscientist

I expect they didn't want someone up there making fun of their convention, right from the podium. Given it was Colbert I don't think they had much to worry about, but for some other people those optics could have been used to bite them.


----------



## brianric

madscientist said:


> I expect they didn't want someone up there making fun of their convention, right from the podium. Given it was Colbert I don't think they had much to worry about, but for some other people those optics could have been used to bite them.


If they didn't want Colbert on the podium security would have told him to leave the building.


----------



## pdhenry

Well, we don't know what happened after he managed to scramble onstage.

I sort of got the feeling his getting ushered off the RNC podium was staged but the DNC one looked real.


----------



## midas

pdhenry said:


> Well, we don't know what happened after he managed to scramble onstage.
> 
> I sort of got the feeling his getting ushered off the RNC podium was staged but the DNC one looked real.


I thought just the opposite, at least with regard to the DNC. He even joked at the end of the DNC bit that none of it was staged (wink wink). He would have been escorted out of the hall long before he ever got close a second time.


----------



## madscientist

Maybe it was staged, I don't know. I saw the "none of that was staged" and I agree it was weird. The security didn't look like they were playing but maybe they're just good actors. Anyway, there's no way they'll have Stephen Colbert escorted from the building, c'mon folks. Keeping him from jumping up on the podium is one thing, throwing him out of the convention just for trying to get up there is something entirely different.


----------



## pdhenry

Re: the "Stephen Colbert's identical twin Stephen Colbert" sketch last night.

Good joke, but isn't Viacom (owns CC) part of CBS?


----------



## jjd_87

pdhenry said:


> Re: the "Stephen Colbert's identical twin Stephen Colbert" sketch last night.
> 
> Good joke, but isn't Viacom (owns CC) part of CBS?


I looked it up apparently Viacom owned CBS back in the 2000's then spun it off into its own company again. CBS Corporation is controlled by Sumner Redstone through National Amusements, which also controls the current Viacom. Whatever that means. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CBS

Sounds like technically maybe yes I dunno. Its somewhat believable that its true but it was pretty funny regardless.


----------



## hefe

Werd.


----------



## brianric

madscientist said:


> Maybe it was staged, I don't know. I saw the "none of that was staged" and I agree it was weird. The security didn't look like they were playing but maybe they're just good actors. Anyway, there's no way they'll have Stephen Colbert escorted from the building, c'mon folks. Keeping him from jumping up on the podium is one thing, throwing him out of the convention just for trying to get up there is something entirely different.


I disagree. If security didn't want him on the podium then after his second or third attempt it's hasta la vista.


----------



## aindik

jjd_87 said:


> I looked it up apparently Viacom owned CBS back in the 2000's then spun it off into its own company again. CBS Corporation is controlled by Sumner Redstone through National Amusements, which also controls the current Viacom. Whatever that means. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CBS
> 
> Sounds like technically maybe yes I dunno. Its somewhat believable that its true but it was pretty funny regardless.


Viacom and CBS are separate publicly traded companies, both majority-controlled by the same guy, but that guy doesn't own all the shares (hence the "publicly traded" part). Kind of like when Steve Jobs controlled Apple and Pixar at the same time.

Viacom and CBS merged, then later split, but some of the properties were not owned by the same company after the split that owned them before the merger. For instance, CBS exited the merger owning all TV and radio stations that had been owned by the merged company, whether they were CBS or Viacom owned before the merger (or acquired during the existence of the merged company). All the cable channels went to Viacom, except for Showtime, which went with CBS.


----------



## madscientist

brianric said:


> I disagree. If security didn't want him on the podium then after his second or third attempt it's hasta la vista.


At the RNC that might be true. Not at the DNC.


----------



## jsmeeker

So, the starting video of the show they put in for the week of the RNC and DNC seems like a permanent change. No more day time tilt shift focus. Its now a night time thing.


----------



## Hank

Hate it!

Bring back the original!


----------



## jsmeeker

I liked the original. Thought maybe he nigh shots were just temporary while the show was being done LIVE. Late at night


And the announcer is different. Same lady that was doing the outros


----------



## hefe

So The Werd is now a permanent fixture?


----------



## pdhenry

jsmeeker said:


> tilt shift focus.


If you look carefully at the old intro, it was more sophisticated than tilt shift. It was a (digital) effect of extremely small depth of focus, where tilt shift usually places given regions of the image out of focus without regard to their distance from the lens.


----------



## jsmeeker

pdhenry said:


> If you look carefully at the old intro, it was more sophisticated than tilt shift. It was a (digital) effect of extremely small depth of focus, where tilt shift usually places given regions of the image out of focus without regard to their distance from the lens.


whatever you call it, I liked it. I liked it better than the newer, more conventional looking night time introl.


----------



## DevdogAZ

If they're dead set on making changes to the show (which it seems they are) they need to start by getting rid of Jon Batiste. That guy is just goofy and seems to be always interjecting stuff at the wrong time, dancing across the stage, or trying to take the focus away from SC.


----------



## hefe

DevdogAZ said:


> If they're dead set on making changes to the show (which it seems they are) they need to start by getting rid of Jon Batiste. That guy is just goofy and seems to be always interjecting stuff at the wrong time, dancing across the stage, or trying to take the focus away from SC.


He hasn't done that lately.

Every once in a while, they do something that really shows off his talent. I enjoyed last night when he and the guest did a piece on the piano together (at about 5:45 of the video). I agree he's goofy, but he's also wicked talented, and he's grown on me a bit.


----------



## scooterboy

DevdogAZ said:


> If they're dead set on making changes to the show (which it seems they are) they need to start by getting rid of Jon Batiste. That guy is just goofy and seems to be always interjecting stuff at the wrong time, dancing across the stage, or trying to take the focus away from SC.


Amen. I never thought I'd dislike watching a bandleader more than Paul Shaffer, but Batiste took the crown. Or maybe that's only because Shaffer's not on any more.

Not really fond of the entire band, actually.


----------



## morac

scooterboy said:


> Amen. I never thought I'd dislike watching a bandleader more than Paul Shaffer, but Batiste took the crown. Or maybe that's only because Shaffer's not on any more.
> 
> Not really fond of the entire band, actually.


Batiste reminds me of the kind of guy who tries to interject himself into a conversation. It seems like he's talking at Stephen most of the time, not talking to him. There's very little repertoire between the two. At leave Paul and Dave talked to each other.


----------



## scooterboy

morac said:


> Batiste reminds me of the kind of guy who tries to interject himself into a conversation. It seems like he's talking at Stephen most of the time, not talking to him. There's very little repertoire between the two. At leave Paul and Dave talked to each other.


True, but all Paul ever did was repeat exactly whatever Dave had just said and then chuckle.

Dave: "And that, ladies and gentlemen, was why I was in the back yard with no pants"

Paul: "Heh heh...in the back yard with no pants...heh heh"

I think the only thing I've ever enjoyed Paul Shaffer in was This Is Spinal Tap. But that may be because his character was begging for someone to kick him in the ass.


----------



## ElJay

I feel this show is finally getting in a groove. Somebody seems to have freed them up to do more political bits and they're very amusing. He seems to be getting some social media sharing too, something that seems to be important for the modern media megacorps in gauging the success of a show.


----------



## Robin

Totally agree. I started watching again during the conventions and it's like a whole different show. Anyone who abandoned it early on should definitely give it another try.


----------



## trainman

Stephen quoted Philippians 4:8 ("Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true...") to Tim Kaine on Thursday's show without mentioning that it's the motto of his alma mater Northwestern University, so it was a nice little winking shout-out for his fellow alumni.


----------



## jsmeeker

Is Colbert in re-runs all week? I know Monday's show was, but I thought that was only because it was Columbus day. He did have a special starting/intro recorded at home. But i was expecting a real new show last night. TiVo had nothing. Checked the guide and it looks like it too was a re-run. Bad guide data? Or is it really in re-runs this week? if so, what a bad week to be in re-run.


----------



## NorthAlabama

jsmeeker said:


> Is Colbert in re-runs all week?


yes, i remember recently watching this week's guests, and the oad checks out in my guide for shows originally airing in august and september.

i believe cbs advertised an post-debate* short for monday or tuesday's show, new shows are back next week.

*eta: post-debate (it's been a long day...)


----------



## jsmeeker

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, i remember recently watching this week's guests, and the oad checks out in my guide for shows originally airing in august and september.
> 
> i believe cbs advertised an after-election short for monday or tuesday's show, new shows are back next week.


Man. that sucks. His from home thing was kind of flat. And I was so looking forward to what he would say about Ken Bone.


----------



## JYoung

Colbert has surged in the ratings for the last several weeks, beating Fallon in total viewers.
(But not the coveted 18-49 demo.)

It's attributed to the shift in the White House.
And Fallon reportedly isn't happy about it.


----------



## hefe

Yeah, Colbert has been on his game with Trump. The news is just made for his type of material.

Seth Meyers is doing better too. I've taken to at least recording and watching the top of his show too.


----------



## logic88

I've actually gotten to like Meyer's show better than Colbert's. Bits like "Jokes That Seth Can't Tell" and "Seth Explains Teen Slang" are funnier than "Big Furry Hat" and "Late Night Confessions".


----------



## astrohip

hefe said:


> Seth Meyers is doing better too. I've taken to at least recording and watching the top of his show too.


Same here. I'm not sure I ever watched it before, but now I always watch his opening segment.

I've started watching John Oliver too. How did I not know about this guy?


----------



## DevdogAZ

logic88 said:


> I've actually gotten to like Meyer's show better than Colbert's. Bits like "Jokes That Seth Can't Tell" and "Seth Explains Teen Slang" are funnier than "Big Furry Hat" and "Late Night Confessions".


Totally agree. I love Seth's opening monologue and I'm thrilled when he then goes into "A Closer Look." But if he does one of those other sketches, I'll still keep watching, whereas when Colbert starts into "Big Furry Hat," it automatically means I fast forward (if there's a guest I want to see) or just stop watching altogether.


----------



## hefe

True, but that's some of the secondary bits. The monologues have been killer.


----------



## waynomo

astrohip said:


> I've started watching John Oliver too. How did I not know about this guy?


Is this home?


----------



## astrohip

waynomo said:


> Is this home?


Clearly it is!


----------



## hairyblue

Anyone else's Tivo reporting the Late Show as NEW but it is really a rerun?


----------



## series5orpremier

logic88 said:


> I've actually gotten to like Meyer's show better than Colbert's. Bits like "Jokes That Seth Can't Tell" and "Seth Explains Teen Slang" are funnier than "Big Furry Hat" and "Late Night Confessions".


Stephen Colbert..... Ya Burnt!


----------



## RGM1138

I don't watch this show but I've seen numerous promos for it, calling him the "smart alternative", or similar. What makes him smarter than the other late night hosts?


----------



## trainman

RGM1138 said:


> What makes him smarter than the other late night hosts?


The fact that he's a graduate of Northwestern University. 

(Seth Meyers is also.)


----------



## scooterboy

I stopped watching Colbert shortly after the election. His campaign stuff was usually good, but his guests were frequently uninteresting (to me).


----------



## DevdogAZ

RGM1138 said:


> I don't watch this show but I've seen numerous promos for it, calling him the "smart alternative", or similar. What makes him smarter than the other late night hosts?


I think Thursday was supposed to be a new episode but then they showed a rerun due to the weather in NYC. And Fridays are frequently reruns even in weeks when the rest of the nights are new.


----------



## pdhenry

I had assumed that the nights with NCAA basketball were reruns just due to their unpredictable scheduling (although that's never been a motivator for CBS in the past).


----------



## getreal

I'll admit that I could not stand Seth Myers at first, but after checking out his stuff since the campaign and election he has improved a lot and finally found his groove.
Colbert has good material at times, but I find that his interviewing talents have declined since his previous gig as the character "Stephen Colbert" on Comedy Central.
Kimmel seems to be the best, IMHO, but I don't like the forced bits with his security guard.
Fallon ... meh!
Conan has great comedy, but I rarely see it anymore. The new Jimmy ... James Corden ... seems likable enough but not as interesting.
Everybody's trying to carve out their own distinct identities in order to break out of the old format from last century.


----------



## DaveMN

A little bit of "Big Furry Hat", "Midnight Confessions" and "Cartoon Donald Trump" goes a long way. They're already tired, and need to go the way of "Friday Night Fights". I'd also like to see them turn off Jon's mic and bring in a real comedic sidekick. I only watch the interviews when it's someone I find interesting, and not your typical vapid Hollywood type shilling for their latest project. I love when he has real scientists on, or people that actually do something to make a difference.


----------



## logic88

I noticed that Colbert has made Fridays "clip night".

So does he still have Friday tapings?


----------



## jsmeeker

Did he ever?? I thought Friday shows were always taped on Thursdays


----------



## logic88

jsmeeker said:


> Did he ever?? I thought Friday shows were always taped on Thursdays


Ah, I guess I never knew. I assumed that he did but if he didn't, that makes the decision to switch to a clip show easier logistically.


----------



## jsmeeker

Maybe he doesn't always do Friday's show on Thursday, but I am quite certain I've heard him make reference to it in the past.


----------



## eddyj

I see him often mention the "Friday crowd". I thought that meant he did tape on Fridays? Or is it a joke because it is taped on Thursdays?


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

eddyj said:


> I see him often mention the "Friday crowd". I thought that meant he did tape on Fridays? Or is it a joke because it is taped on Thursdays?


Yes, it's always the same joke.


----------



## sharkster

Stephen Colbert gets more hilarious all the time! I'm just watching last night's episode and his first two segs were brilliant.

Furthermore, as an aside, Maggie Gyllenhaal is a guest and I really think she's becoming more beautiful as she gets older. This isn't an ageist thing, BTW. I'm older than she. But I never found her attractive when she was younger and how I think she is quite lovely.


----------



## getreal

sharkster said:


> ...Furthermore, as an aside, Maggie Gyllenhaal is a guest and I really think she's becoming more beautiful as she gets older. This isn't an ageist thing, BTW. I'm older than she. But I never found her attractive when she was younger and how I think she is quite lovely.


I have always found Maggie to be super sexy since I first saw her in movies. She has been naked so many times in movies that it makes me think about how weird it must be for her brother Jake.


----------



## logic88

eddyj said:


> I see him often mention the "Friday crowd". I thought that meant he did tape on Fridays? Or is it a joke because it is taped on Thursdays?


So for this past Friday's episode, they had a Jessica Biel interview which wasn't a repeat or at least I didn't see it listed recently. Was this taped just for the Friday episode on Thursday? The other segment with Sonequa Martin-Green appear to be a replay of Tuesday's segment.


----------



## trainman

logic88 said:


> So for this past Friday's episode, they had a Jessica Biel interview which wasn't a repeat or at least I didn't see it listed recently. Was this taped just for the Friday episode on Thursday? The other segment with Sonequa Martin-Green appear to be a replay of Tuesday's segment.


Yes, taped Thursday, or earlier in the week. Presumably they felt they needed a little "extra" content because there wasn't a Monday show due to Labor Day.


----------



## Hank

getreal said:


> I have always found Maggie to be super sexy since I first saw her in movies. She has been naked so many times in movies that it makes me think about how weird it must be for her brother Jake.


Weird? For "Brokeback Mountain" brother Jake? Hmmmm.. I don't think so.


----------



## astrohip

The Late Show doesn't seem to be working very hard lately. They took off the last two weeks in August, as did most shows. Came back after Labor Day, for three nights (Tue-Thur). And now they're off again this week, even though most shows are back.

Three new shows in a month?


----------



## DevdogAZ

They're off this week because Colbert is in LA preparing for the Emmys that he is hosting this Sunday. So it's not a normal week they would take off, but these are unusual circumstances.


----------



## hefe

He was also working the Hand In Hand Hurricane relief telethon yesterday. It's just a question of scheduling conflicts.


----------



## zalusky

He is on Kimmel Thursday night!


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> They're off this week because Colbert is in LA preparing for the Emmys that he is hosting this Sunday. So it's not a normal week they would take off, but these are unusual circumstances.





hefe said:


> He was also working the Hand In Hand Hurricane relief telethon yesterday. It's just a question of scheduling conflicts.


Ok, forgot about both of those. He's forgiven.



zalusky said:


> He is on Kimmel Thursday night!


Traitor! 

I assume he's plugging the Emmy's, in addition to being able to visit a fellow night-time host, especially since his show is in NY, and Kimmel is in LA.


----------



## NorthAlabama

don't forget he has to fit all his vacation days in before sweeps, too.


----------



## brianric

zalusky said:


> He is on Kimmel Thursday night!


Thank you.


----------



## DevdogAZ

During Colbert's appearance on Kimmel, they talked about Kimmel's interview with Sean Spicer from the day before and Colbert seemed like "Why would you talk to that guy, he doesn't regret what he said and he's a bad guy," and Kimmel was taking the attitude that he kind of felt sorry for Spicer. So then fast forward three days and Colbert has Spicer on the stage at the Emmys and by all accounts, this was Colbert's idea and was arranged at the last minute and very secretively. So I wonder if Colbert got the idea after Colbert and Kimmel talked and Colbert maybe saw that there was another way to look at Spicer rather than just as the evil spokesperson of the devil.


----------



## hefe

DevdogAZ said:


> During Colbert's appearance on Kimmel, they talked about Kimmel's interview with Sean Spicer from the day before and Colbert seemed like "Why would you talk to that guy, he doesn't regret what he said and he's a bad guy," and Kimmel was taking the attitude that he kind of felt sorry for Spicer. So then fast forward three days and Colbert has Spicer on the stage at the Emmys and by all accounts, this was Colbert's idea and was arranged at the last minute and very secretively. So I wonder if Colbert got the idea after Colbert and Kimmel talked and Colbert maybe saw that there was another way to look at Spicer rather than just as the evil spokesperson of the devil.


I didn't watch the Emmy's but I think I saw the whole clip. What I saw didn't seem sympathetic to Spicer. In fact, I don't know why Spicer would have agreed to that bit. I didn't think he came off any better.


----------



## DevdogAZ

hefe said:


> I didn't watch the Emmy's but I think I saw the whole clip. What I saw didn't seem sympathetic to Spicer. In fact, I don't know why Spicer would have agreed to that bit. I didn't think he came off any better.


Spicer's bit on the Emmys was basically making fun of himself. Basically admitting that he knew he was lying when he claimed Trump's inauguration crowd was larger than Obama's. Letting the world know that he was just doing his job but now that he's "free," he can acknowledge that many of the things he was made to say were ridiculous.

Basically, the way Colbert was talking to Kimmel about Spicer, it sounded like Colbert viewed Spicer as evil incarnate. And then 72 hours later, he's helping Spicer rehab his image on the Emmys stage in front of millions. So I wonder if there was something about Colbert's conversation with Kimmel that changed his mind.


----------



## hefe

DevdogAZ said:


> Basically, the way Colbert was talking to Kimmel about Spicer, it sounded like Colbert viewed Spicer as evil incarnate. And then 72 hours later, he's helping Spicer rehab his image on the Emmys stage in front of millions. So I wonder if there was something about Colbert's conversation with Kimmel that changed his mind.


Maybe, but what I'm saying is that I don't think that did anything to rehab his image, and Colbert likely knew that it wouldn't. But that's just my impression. I haven't seen what others are saying.


----------



## DevdogAZ

hefe said:


> Maybe, but what I'm saying is that I don't think that did anything to rehab his image, and Colbert likely knew that it wouldn't. But that's just my impression. I haven't seen what others are saying.


Lots of people are incensed that Colbert allowed Spicer to be seen in a more casual, sympathetic light. They're treating it the same way everyone complained that Fallon's interview with Trump helped "normalize" him.


----------



## hefe

Right, that's what some are saying, as they always do. Do you think that's the case? I didn't think it did that. It basically reinforced him as a liar, and Colbert's comments weren't kind..."I can understand why you'd want one of these guys around" paints him as a complicent stooge. The fact that he appeared didn't raise my esteem of him.


----------



## BrettStah

Yeah, Spicer came out, and Colbert wound up mocking him at least two times that I can remember.


----------



## DevdogAZ

hefe said:


> Right, that's what some are saying, as they always do. Do you think that's the case? I didn't think it did that. It basically reinforced him as a liar, and Colbert's comments weren't kind..."I can understand why you'd want one of these guys around" paints him as a complicent stooge. The fact that he appeared didn't raise my esteem of him.


I think Spicer showing that he was "in on the joke" and willing to laugh at himself helped people to see him in a more sympathetic light. There were reports that at the after parties, there were long lines of people wanting to take selfies with him.


----------



## zalusky

I have to give Spicer credit to make fun of himself. Now if only he would admit that he did not believe most of what he was required to say.


----------



## DevdogAZ

zalusky said:


> I have to give Spicer credit to make fun of himself. Now if only he would admit that he did not believe most of what he was required to say.





> In an interview on Monday morning, Mr. Spicer said he now regrets one of his most infamous moments as press secretary: his decision to charge into the White House briefing room in January and criticize accurate news reports that President Barack Obama's inauguration crowd was bigger than President Trump's.
> 
> "Of course I do, absolutely," Mr. Spicer said.


Sean Spicer Says He Regrets Berating Reporters Over Inauguration Crowds


----------



## cheesesteak

I wish Colbert's Friday's shows had a 4-5 minute segment of just the band.


----------



## ct1

Sean Spicer Has 'No Regrets' As He Takes Parting Shot At Media With Sean Hannity



> "I have no regrets," said Spicer, who looked as if he had aged six years over the past six months.


----------



## hefe

From NBC news:


> *Networks Pass on Sean Spicer for Paid Contributor Role*
> 
> The big five news organizations have passed on offering former White House Press Secretary Sean Spicer a job as an exclusive paid contributor, network sources confirmed to NBC News on Tuesday.
> 
> Since Spicer exited the White House, his representatives have been holding individual conversations about the possibility of President Donald Trump's former flack joining one of the major TV networks, which include CBS News, CNN, Fox News, ABC News and NBC News.
> 
> But "they won't touch him," said a media industry executive familiar with those conversations.
> 
> "The news organizations might use him on roundtables, but [a paid exclusive contributor job] is not happening," the executive added.
> 
> A number of network insiders who spoke on the condition of anonymity to protect their business relationships said none of the networks were interested in hiring Spicer because of a "lack of credibility."


But hey, they wanted him for Dancing With The Stars, so I guess his image is on the mend. 



> *Sean Spicer* will NOT be bringing his dancing talents -- or lack thereof -- to the "*Dancing with the Stars*" ballroom ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources close to Spicer tell us the former White House Press Secretary was flattered by the opportunity, but because he believes he'll have an "overwhelming number of commitments in the Fall," he declined


----------



## brianric

zalusky said:


> I have to give Spicer credit to make fun of himself. Now if only he would admit that he did not believe most of what he was required to say.


I look at it as being a spokesman for the President, so he has to tow the line. The question should be asked is whether he should of accepted the job in the first place.


----------



## zalusky

brianric said:


> I look at it as being a spokesman for the President, so he has to tow the line. The question should be asked is whether he should of accepted the job in the first place.


Then but he doesn't work their anymore so he should be free to be honest short of any classified conversations.


----------



## brianric

zalusky said:


> Then but he doesn't work their anymore so he should be free to be honest short of any classified conversations.


That's easier said then done especially if you have a family to support. I myself would have never accepted the job but if I did, I would keep my reasons for leaving to myself unless I was independently wealthy.


----------



## getreal

cheesesteak said:


> I wish Colbert's Friday's shows had a 4-5 minute segment of just the band.


They do ... it's called the commercial breaks.


----------



## brianric

Going to be an interesting show this Wednesday, 11-22-17 with Gayle King on as guest, seeing Charlie Rose has been suspended by CBS and PBS.


----------



## DevdogAZ

brianric said:


> Going to be an interesting show this Wednesday, 11-22-17 with Gayle King on as guest, seeing Charlie Rose has been suspended by CBS and PBS.


And now fired.


----------



## logic88

I'm not a huge Jennifer Lawrence fan but I must admit that was some interview.

Colbert should break out the hard liquor for all his guests!


----------



## Robin

I'm sure I've seen her those on a talk show before. She's hilarious.


----------



## trainman

The best part of Monday's show, though, was MGMT's performance being made to look like an '80s home recording of a music video, complete with rolling bars in the picture to simulate the VHS tracking being slightly off.


----------



## logic88

Haven't been watching Colbert as much as The Daily Show or Seth Meyers lately but I really liked his bit on millennials and pay phones. Her response at the end is priceless!


----------



## astrohip

logic88 said:


> Haven't been watching Colbert as much as The Daily Show or Seth Meyers lately but I really liked his bit on millennials and pay phones. Her response at the end is priceless!


That was a great segment. Was she truly picked at random from the audience? If so, she did a great job.

Jerry... nah, I won't spoil it. Watch the video.

Over the last year, I've switched from watching Fallon to watching Colbert. He's much funnier, and keeps his show moving faster. Fallon's opening segment is okay, but when he takes the mid-monologue break (Roots play, Jimmy sits down), the watchability factor drops 90%. I find he gets "stuck" on a comic riff that he thinks is funny, and I often don't, and can spend 2-3 minutes talking about it. Lately I just quit watching at that point. His fanboy fawning to some of his guests doesn't help.

Seth Meyers still has the best late night show.


----------



## cheesesteak

I thought that telephone booth skit was terrible. The "Gerries" bit at the end was funny though but it was the only redeeming part of that segment. Also, based on its response, that pizza parlor must microwave its pizzas or something.

I tivo The Late Show and watch it the next morning. I wish they'd end the short pre-monologue skits. They are not funny at all.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

cheesesteak said:


> I tivo The Late Show and watch it the next morning. I wish they'd end the short pre-monologue skits. They are not funny at all.


I agree! Who is that guy anyhow? Is he obligated to certain amount of weekly screen time?


----------



## hefe

Chester_Lampwick said:


> I agree! Who is that guy anyhow? Is he obligated to certain amount of weekly screen time?


Brian Stack, he's a writer on the show. Formerly worked on Conan's show.


----------



## teknikel

cheesesteak said:


> I tivo The Late Show and watch it the next morning. I wish they'd end the short pre-monologue skits. They are not funny at all.


You can just get the best bits by subscribing to the Youtube channel.


----------



## JTAnderson

I've been mildly bothered/amused by the announcement "Live on tape from the Ed Sullivan Theater" that begins each Late Show since it is neither live nor is any tape involved. Yesterday I started to re-watch Larry Sanders and noticed they began the show with "Live on tape from Hollywood." Now I wonder if the Late Show opening is a tip-of-the-hat to Larry Sanders. Any thoughts?


----------



## pdhenry

Film at 11...


----------



## sharkster

Sorry I don't know the answer to your question, JT, but does anybody know when there are new episodes? Or have there been and my Tivo is messing with me.


----------



## logic88

sharkster said:


> Sorry I don't know the answer to your question, JT, but does anybody know when there are new episodes? Or have there been and my Tivo is messing with me.


All the shows (Daily Show, Seth Meyers, Colbert, etc.) appear to be on break. No new episodes until the 15th.


----------



## sharkster

Thank You!


----------



## um3k

JTAnderson said:


> I've been mildly bothered/amused by the announcement "Live on tape from the Ed Sullivan Theater" that begins each Late Show since it is neither live nor is any tape involved.


I think that this indicates that they generally shoot the show clean through without stopping to reshoot or edit on the fly unless something goes completely off the rails. I've seen quite a few joke flubs and fails that made it to air that otherwise might have been edited out. Some deal of it was made when he was first preparing before doing true live shows early on. So you're getting the jokes / audience reaction / pacing that is the same as a live broadcast, just delayed.

No idea whether they use film or tape!


----------



## Mikeguy

logic88 said:


> All the shows (Daily Show, Seth Meyers, Colbert, etc.) appear to be on break. No new episodes until the 15th.


Although Kimmel seems current/not repeats (although, of course, the TiVo Guide only seems to provide a generic Rovi show descriptor).


----------



## trainman

"Conan" has also been doing new episodes this week. (And "The Daily Show" has been doing best-of episodes that are _technically_ new, but made up of previously-seen content.)


----------



## logic88

Mikeguy said:


> Although Kimmel seems current/not repeats (although, of course, the TiVo Guide only seems to provide a generic Rovi show descriptor).


Ah, maybe I should have said of the shows that I watch (TDS, Colbert, Meyers), all are on break.


----------



## JTAnderson

um3k said:


> No idea whether they use film or tape!


I'm fairly sure there is no film or tape involved. Hard drives or SSDs, yes.


----------



## Mikeguy

logic88 said:


> Ah, maybe I should have said that of the shows that I watch (TDS, Colbert, Meyers), all are on break.


Of the shows I watch, it feels like there has been a_ long_ hiatus.


----------



## zalusky

Yea the guide is really pissing lately on this. So much I go to this site to get a handle on the next two weeks for late night: Late Night TV Talk Show Lineups Page


----------



## astrohip

sharkster said:


> Sorry I don't know the answer to your question, JT, but does anybody know when there are new episodes? Or have there been and my Tivo is messing with me.


Of the majors, everyone was on break last week, and all but Kimmel are on break this week. They all resume Monday.

There is a great site that keeps up with Late Night Talk Shows, called "Late Night Talk Shows".  I review it a couple times a week, to see if there is anyone I don't want to miss. I record them all, but sometime don't get around to watching them. It also lets you know when a show is on break (showing repeats).

I wonder why they no longer use guest hosts? You would think they would get better ratings if they had new shows instead of repeats, with guest hosts.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> I wonder why they no longer use guest hosts? You would think they would get better ratings if they had new shows instead of repeats, with guest hosts.


If they use guest hosts, then the staff and crew doesn't get any time off because they still have to write monologues, sketches, questions, etc. So I think the time off is not just for the host to have a vacation, but for the whole staff of the show to have a break.

This is further supported by the fact that when Kimmel's baby was sick a year or two ago and he had to take time off when the rest of the show's staff was not scheduled to be off, they did use guest hosts.

Plus, I think with all the online presence of these shows, the branding is much more synonymous with the host than with the show. So if they had a guest host and posted content from the guest host on the show's YouTube page, then it muddies the brand a little.


----------



## mattack

I'm not as bad as the guy whose wife won't delete shows.. but I record all of the late night talk shows, and have big hard drives in my tivos.. I have TONS of Stephen Colbert and Seth Myers episodes recorded.. I think I'm down to about *100* Colbert episodes. (All recorded in SD.)

Unfortunately the political stuff at the beginning of both of their shows is often funny, so I kept putting off trying to catch up. (But I had almost 100 Jeopardies at one point and now am caught up to current episodes.) So lately I've been trying to at least make the # go down. Watch much of the monologue (actually I usually FF until they show a tweet or some other graphic, then play to listen to them talk about it.. sometimes FF again and repeat.. and FF through most of the guests, sometimes listen to a musical guest to see if it's worth keeping.)


----------



## sharkster

astrohip said:


> Of the majors, everyone was on break last week, and all but Kimmel are on break this week. They all resume Monday.
> 
> There is a great site that keeps up with Late Night Talk Shows, called "Late Night Talk Shows".  I review it a couple times a week, to see if there is anyone I don't want to miss. I record them all, but sometime don't get around to watching them. It also lets you know when a show is on break (showing repeats).
> 
> I wonder why they no longer use guest hosts? You would think they would get better ratings if they had new shows instead of repeats, with guest hosts.


Hey thanks!  I pretty much only watch The Late Show and TDS but now and then I'd like to check out some of the others, depending on who the guests are, but since Tivo Guide Data is so screwed up now there seldom is episode information so I just miss them unless I happen to see something about somebody I like coming up on another show.


----------



## mattack

Just record all of them and FF X3 through them..


----------



## Mikeguy

mattack said:


> I'm not as bad as the guy whose wife won't delete shows.. but I record all of the late night talk shows, and have big hard drives in my tivos.. I have TONS of Stephen Colbert and Seth Myers episodes recorded.. I think I'm down to about *100* Colbert episodes. (All recorded in SD.)
> 
> Unfortunately the political stuff at the beginning of both of their shows is often funny, so I kept putting off trying to catch up. (But I had almost 100 Jeopardies at one point and now am caught up to current episodes.) So lately I've been trying to at least make the # go down. Watch much of the monologue (actually I usually FF until they show a tweet or some other graphic, then play to listen to them talk about it.. sometimes FF again and repeat.. and FF through most of the guests, sometimes listen to a musical guest to see if it's worth keeping.)


Ya' know, I just find that so much is topical on the shows nowadays, that I don't enjoy them "stale."


----------



## astrohip

Mikeguy said:


> Ya' know, I just find that so much is topical on the shows nowadays, that I don't enjoy them "stale."


That's me. If I can't watch them within a day or two, I typically delete them. If there's a guest I really want to see, I will FF to them.


----------



## brianric

astrohip said:


> That's me. If I can't watch them within a day or two, I typically delete them. If there's a guest I really want to see, I will FF to them.


Ditto.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I generally couldn't care less about the guests. I'm much more interested in the monologues. Especially Seth Meyers' "A Closer Look" segments. Those are brilliant.


----------



## cheesesteak

Some of the guests are interesting but I'd say that I skip at least 75% of the interviews on TDS and Colbert.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> I generally couldn't care less about the guests. I'm much more interested in the monologues. Especially Seth Meyers' "A Closer Look" segments. Those are brilliant.
> 
> 
> cheesesteak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the guests are interesting but I'd say that I skip at least 75% of the interviews on TDS and Colbert.
Click to expand...

Agree, Seth Meyer's "A Closer Look" is far and away the best of the late night monologues.

I probably skip closer to 95% of the guests, but occasionally...


----------



## mattack

Mikeguy said:


> Ya' know, I just find that so much is topical on the shows nowadays, that I don't enjoy them "stale."


I know a lot of people like that, but heck, if I watched (really really) old SNLs, I'd watch Weekend Update too. I guess as long as I get the joke, I don't care if they're not absolutely current. I do _tend_ to go in chronological order though.


----------



## astrohip

No late night talk shows again this week? From vague memory, they were off for two weeks about a month ago. Came back for a week (maybe two). Off last week, off this week.

So we got what, one maybe two weeks of new shows over a six week period? I'm not paying them to goof off!


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> No late night talk shows again this week? From vague memory, they were off for two weeks about a month ago. Came back for a week (maybe two). Off last week, off this week.
> 
> So we got what, one maybe two weeks of new shows over a six week period? I'm not paying them to goof off!


with next week's monday holiday, i wonder if there'll be any new shows for two weeks.


----------



## Mikeguy

I liked the good old days of Johnny Carson (at least originally?) when, if he wasn't going to be there, there was a guest host rather than a repeat show. A way to employ some of those many comics on "Bring the Funny"? Especially relevant nowadays when so many of the talk shows at least start with topical humor/events--no so funny in a repeat.


----------



## tomhorsley

I just wish there were a reliable way to discover when new shows will be on. The CBS online schedule never says repeat or new.


----------



## DevdogAZ

NorthAlabama said:


> with next week's monday holiday, i wonder if there'll be any new shows for two weeks.


I suspect they'll all be back with new shows on the Tuesday after Labor Day (9/3) and will then go most of the fall without a break except maybe a week in late October.


----------



## jsmeeker

Does CBS have any Thursday night games this year? If so, be prepared for that and pad pad pad


----------



## Jeeters

According to here, Colbert will having another week of repeats.

CBS Press Express | The Late Show with Stephen Colbert


----------



## astrohip

tomhorsley said:


> I just wish there were a reliable way to discover when new shows will be on. The CBS online schedule never says repeat or new.


Late Night TV Talk Show Lineups Page


----------



## Jeeters

Mikeguy said:


> I liked the good old days of Johnny Carson (at least originally?) when, if he wasn't going to be there, there was a guest host rather than a repeat show. A way to employ some of those many comics on "Bring the Funny"? Especially relevant nowadays when so many of the talk shows at least start with topical humor/events--no so funny in a repeat.


I'm guessing they refrain from guest hosts so the production staff can have time off, too. Many corporations are more family-friendly these days compared to a couple decades ago.

I remember a couple of years ago Jimmy Kimmel had guest hosts for a week; but, iirc, I believe that was because Kimmel had to take a non-vacation absence for his son's heart surgery.


----------



## Mikeguy

Jeeters said:


> I'm guessing they refrain from guest hosts so the production staff can have time off, too. Many corporations are more family-friendly these days compared to a couple decades ago.
> 
> I remember a couple of years ago Jimmy Kimmel had guest hosts for a week; but, iirc, I believe that was because Kimmel had to take a non-vacation absence for his son's heart surgery.


I had forgotten about the production staff; maybe have alternate staff as well, spreading jobs around?


----------



## madscientist

According to my guide, this week and next Monday (Labor Day) are reruns but starting next Tuesday (Sep 3) it seems everyone's back live.


----------



## sharkster

While I do miss this show and others I watch, I kind of like having breaks to catch up on other stuff.


----------



## trainman

jsmeeker said:


> Does CBS have any Thursday night games this year? If so, be prepared for that and pad pad pad


Thursday night football games are on Fox this year.


----------



## jsmeeker

trainman said:


> Thursday night football games are on Fox this year.


All of them? No split thing?


----------



## brianric

jsmeeker said:


> All of them? No split thing?


Please let it be.


----------



## lambertman

No Thursday games will air on CBS. 9/5 and Thanksgiving on NBC; the rest, FOX. Same as last year.


----------



## jsmeeker

lambertman said:


> No Thursday games will air on CBS. 9/5 and Thanksgiving on NBC; the rest, FOX. Same as last year.


Ok

Makes it harder to get my ROMO! fix.


----------



## sharkster

Did anybody yet see the recent episode that had the guy who plays the scary Stephen King clown? That was really good - and creepy! 

Stephen Colbert wanted him to show how he makes this creepy clown smile. I'm cracking up thinking about it, but it was so creepy and then Colbert tried to copy it - even more creepy!


----------



## cheesesteak

I always check to see which band members are on each night. The bass and guitar players seem to change the most often. Maddy Rice (guitar) disappeared for a long while but has returned recently.


----------



## sharkster

I'm always one day behind - 

Did anybody else really enjoy the segments with Will Smith (10/8)? I just thought it was super fun and loved the awesome one-liner jabs they did to each other.


----------



## hefe

sharkster said:


> I'm always one day behind -
> 
> Did anybody else really enjoy the segments with Will Smith (10/8)? I just thought it was super fun and loved the awesome one-liner jabs they did to each other.


Yes, he's a great guest. Seems like a fun person to be around.


----------



## cheesesteak

It may have been compelling television but I fast forwarded through the beginning of the Neil DeGrasse Tyson interview. It's probably because I like him so much but I just had no interest in hearing about his travails over the last year.


----------



## hefe

cheesesteak said:


> It may have been compelling television but I fast forwarded through the beginning of the Neil DeGrasse Tyson interview. It's probably because I like him so much but I just had no interest in hearing about his travails over the last year.


I've never even heard of what they were referring to, and they never talked about any details.


----------



## sharkster

cheesesteak said:


> It may have been compelling television but I fast forwarded through the beginning of the Neil DeGrasse Tyson interview. It's probably because I like him so much but I just had no interest in hearing about his travails over the last year.


Yeah, that's been tough. He also had to go through that on The View yesterday. I also like him very much so it's good to see him back.


----------



## astrohip

And they're off again this week. More off than on lately.


----------



## JYoung

I believe that Fallon, Corden, Meyers, and Bee are off this week.

Kimmel is new tonight.


----------



## Mikeguy

JYoung said:


> I believe that Fallon, Corden, Meyers, and Bee are off this week.


We should all be so lucky.


----------



## lambertman

astrohip said:


> And they're off again this week. More off than on lately.


Off air, but he's spending time filming some bits in New Zealand.


----------



## logic88

cheesesteak said:


> It may have been compelling television but I fast forwarded through the beginning of the Neil DeGrasse Tyson interview. It's probably because I like him so much but I just had no interest in hearing about his travails over the last year.


So I know that he was accused of inappropriate conduct and that a Fox/NatGeo investigation cleared him. But I don't know any of the details. Did they clear him by revealing inconsistencies in the woman's accusations? Or was there simply not enough evidence so it became a she said/he said type of situation?


----------



## Jeeters

There's some info about it on his Wikipedia page. But not much of an answer on what the final resolution was: _"On March 15, 2019, both National Geographic and Fox announced that 'The investigation is complete, and we are moving forward with both StarTalk and Cosmos,' and that 'There will be no further comment.'"_


----------



## astrohip

This week, he's doing the stories from his New Zealand visit a month or two ago. The Prime Minister picked him up at the airport. Great, hilarious segment.

Snakes!


----------



## Mikeguy

astrohip said:


> This week, he's doing the stories from his New Zealand visit a month or two ago. The Prime Minister picked him up at the airport. Great, hilarious segment.
> 
> Snakes!


It really was a great segment, and I only wish that he was doing the entire show from there this week. What a personable PM.*

* And refreshing in how "normal" she seems, e.g. partnered but not married to her partner, who seems like a regular guy as well.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> This week, he's doing the stories from his New Zealand visit a month or two ago. The Prime Minister picked him up at the airport. Great, hilarious segment.
> 
> Snakes!


I thought for sure the PM knew what he was trying to do with the peanut brittle can and just wasn't playing along. But when he got Lorde to bite on it, the PM seemed genuinely surprised.


----------



## cheesesteak

I had to do some youtube and google spelunking to find him but the 16 year old guitarist who sat in with the band on Monday night that Stephen and Jon called out is Brandon "Taz" Neideraurer.


----------



## NorthAlabama

for those of us who's guide data hasn't updated in a while, this week of _a late show_ are repeats, so you can safely remove them from your tdl if you'd prefer (verified by comcast x1 gracenote listings).


----------



## cheesesteak

NorthAlabama said:


> for those of us who's guide data hasn't updated in a while, this week of _a late show_ are repeats, so you can safely remove them from your tdl if you'd prefer (verified by comcast x1 gracenote listings).


It should be a federal crime for all the daily and weekly nighttime comedy talk shows to go on break at the same time. At least the ones that I watch.


----------



## astrohip

NorthAlabama said:


> for those of us who's guide data hasn't updated in a while, this week of _a late show_ are repeats, so you can safely remove them from your tdl if you'd prefer (verified by comcast x1 gracenote listings).


I couldn't figure out why my TiVo was set to record all week, since I knew they were all off. Then I realized... generic guide data. 

A great source for Late Night info, who's live, who's repeats, etc...

Late Night TV Talk Show Lineups Page (<--by host)

Late Night TV Talk Show Lineups Page (<--by date)


----------



## pdhenry

YTTV showed that Fallon was a rerun from about a month ago but it had 9/1 as the OAD for Colbert. Now I realize that everyone (including Trevor Noah) is on hiatus for the next two weeks due to Labor Day (anyone know when Seth Meyers has new shows again?).


----------



## trainman

pdhenry said:


> Now I realize that everyone (including Trevor Noah) is on hiatus for the next two weeks due to Labor Day...


"Conan" is in new episodes this week and next (except for Labor Day itself), following an extended break -- I believe the break was pre-scheduled to allow their writers and staff to put on a stand-up comedy tour, which obviously didn't happen this year.


----------



## lambertman

Seth is back (and in-studio) starting Tuesday.


----------



## DevdogAZ

cheesesteak said:


> It should be a federal crime for all the daily and weekly nighttime comedy talk shows to go on break at the same time. At least the ones that I watch.


Totally agree. I'm having serious withdrawals this week without my nightly dose of comedians making fun of our political situation.


----------



## cheesesteak

DevdogAZ said:


> Totally agree. I'm having serious withdrawals this week without my nightly dose of comedians making fun of our political situation.


And their shows keep recording on my tivo because of the generic guide data.


----------



## sharkster

cheesesteak said:


> And their shows keep recording on my tivo because of the generic guide data.


Yeah, getting tired of having to go through the 'to do' and delete the stuff that's wrong. I know I don't have to do that, but it bugs me. Maybe some day soon they will fix the guide data problem of late. Not holding my breath, though.


----------



## KDeFlane

i'm on the verge of deleting my Pass for "Robot Chicken" and "Rick & Morty" just to eliminate the marathons of repeats. And yet... what if they sneak a special into the guide? Oh right, TiVo will never know in time.


----------



## series5orpremier

Laura Benanti... wow. Great epic musical performance last night in her final appearance as Melania Trump. Give her another Tony nomination for that... it was technically on Broadway.


----------



## Hank

Ok, does anyone know specifically why the LSSC censors Trumps name in every caption, news article, and tweet at T*****?

I'm not really looking for guesses (I can come up with a few guesses myself), I'm looking for why _they _decided to to that.


----------



## pdhenry

I figure it's because T**** is America's Voldemort.

I don't think you'll find a definitive statement. I did catch Colbert uttering the name once a couple of months ago.


----------



## astrohip

Hank said:


> Ok, does anyone know specifically why the LSSC censors Trumps name in every caption, news article, and tweet at T*****?
> 
> I'm not really looking for guesses (I can come up with a few guesses myself), I'm looking for why _they _decided to to that.


Because Colbert never wanted to say or show his name again. It's just his way of "ignoring" him. He said something about when it first started. He was never going to let him be mentioned again.


----------



## Hank

pdhenry said:


> I figure it's because T**** is America's Voldemort.
> 
> I don't think you'll find a definitive statement. I did catch Colbert uttering the name once a couple of months ago.





astrohip said:


> Because Colbert never wanted to say or show his name again. It's just his way of "ignoring" him. He said something about when it first started. He was never going to let him be mentioned again.


Ok, but he still says "Trump" in the dialog. Just not on the on-screen text.


----------



## pdhenry

_Usually_ he says "The President" where the onscreen text shows T****.

As I mentioned, he's not 100% in substituting. I think those mentions are just slips.


----------



## madscientist

No he doesn't. He says "the president" or something like that. He never says his name. As astrohip says, back around the election (I think when it was officially called for Biden, or the Monday after that) he said that he never had to use his name again and he wasn't going to. Since then he never says it.

I mean I guess he might have slipped up during interviews or something but I've never caught him slipping and I'm sure that he's never used it during any monologue etc.


----------



## pdhenry

President Voldemort? In protest and without fanfare, Stephen Colbert has stopped saying Trump's name

I thought it had been longer but the article says it has been since the week after the election.

Also:


> Turning Trump into Lord Voldemort of the Harry Potter series - He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named - has been a fairly simple matter and one accomplished without fanfare. There was no formal announcement of this shift in policy, just the shift.


----------



## cheesesteak

series5orpremier said:


> Laura Benanti... wow. Great epic musical performance last night in her final appearance as Melania Trump. Give her another Tony nomination for that... it was technically on Broadway.


I fast forwarded through it once it dawned on me that it would be an elaborate segment.


----------



## madscientist

It was great to see Stephen back in his studio on Monday (I haven't watched last night's episode yet). Loved the music by John Baptiste; I always watch the next day and I usually skip musical guests but not John.

I don't know what's going on with Jon Stewart. I really can't tell if he's just spoofing on us or whether he's really lost some critical part of his mind during the pandemic. I ff'd him after a while; it was just too manic to be interesting. I don't think I've ever ff'd J.S. before. I did catch the Herpes Institute of Miami Beach comment from Stephen which I thought was hilarious .


----------



## jilter

Interesting analysis. I love J Stewart and still find him hysterical. I think he is manic cause his time to talk is abbreviated. He has alot to say!


----------



## sharkster

jilter said:


> Interesting analysis. I love J Stewart and still find him hysterical. I think he is manic cause his time to talk is abbreviated. He has alot to say!


Yeah, that's how it felt to me too.

Monday - All the excitement for having an audience and being in the studio was fun and exciting. Cool that Evie came out and told the audience 'he's all yours now'.  I have always liked her. They seem like a great couple. I always enjoy Jon Stewart.

Tuesday - Rita Moreno! I've loved her since West Side Story. That was a lot of fun.

I'm not a comedian (obviously!), but I kind of get how it must rather suck to tell jokes without the instant feedback. It seems like having an audience is integral to performing with comedy. The only thing I hate about a live audience is all the racket they make (which I suppose is exactly what the performer wants, so I get that), because I have trouble hearing when there is more than one thing going on, sound-wise.


----------



## sharkster

Another fun episode. I really like those silly greeting card bits he does and it was fun that Evie was there again to play.

I have always liked Anderson Cooper. He seems like such a sweet guy. I remember a show, in kind of recent years (?), with him and his mother. It was really good. Some fun stuff and some about the death of his father and brother. Now, she's gone, too. I'm glad he has his own family now.


----------



## NorthAlabama

sharkster said:


> Another fun episode. I really like those silly greeting card bits he does and it was fun that Evie was there again to play.
> 
> I have always liked Anderson Cooper. He seems like such a sweet guy. I remember a show, in kind of recent years (?), with him and his mother. It was really good. Some fun stuff and some about the death of his father and brother. Now, she's gone, too. I'm glad he has his own family now.


seeing evie was great, they make such a wonderful couple, she needs to keeping dropping by now that he's back on broadway.

i've always been indifferent as far as ac goes, he's good on 60 minutes, but i don't watch his cable show - still a little miffed he turned his back on kathy griffin when she was being attacked, especially in light of how things eventually played out, he was not a good friend - he should have kept his mouth shut if he disagreed, not turned on her publicly, only adding to her woes - she deserved more from him as a friend than his piling on.


----------



## cheesesteak

Colbert is so much better in front of a live audience.

Rita Moreno was awesome! 89 years old? She certainly doesn't look or act it.


----------



## sharkster

NorthAlabama said:


> seeing evie was great, they make such a wonderful couple, she needs to keeping dropping by now that he's back on broadway.
> 
> i've always been indifferent as far as ac goes, he's good on 60 minutes, but i don't watch his cable show - still a little miffed he turned his back on kathy griffin when she was being attacked, especially in light of how things eventually played out, he was not a good friend - he should have kept his mouth shut if he disagreed, not turned on her publicly, only adding to her woes - she deserved more from him as a friend than his piling on.


I didn't see much on the AC/Griffin thing back when it happened but I did see the basic sentiment, as you have mentioned. TBH, I had also forgotten about that. I hope they ironed that out and he made good on it. I don't know about her but you only have to totally screw me over once to be banished to 'you're no longer my friend' island - unless you truly are sorry and make amends. You can have different POVs, and there is nothing wrong with that. Heck, I probably don't know anybody with whom I agree on every single thing but you act respectfully whenever possible. He wasn't triggered so he could have stayed out of it.


----------



## NorthAlabama

sharkster said:


> I hope they ironed that out and he made good on it. I don't know about her but you only have to totally screw me over once to be banished to 'you're no longer my friend' island - unless you truly are sorry and make amends.


nope, that friendship appears to be lost forever, and i don't blame her - he should have stayed out of it, for many reasons, including their friendship, their annual new years eve special co-hosting gig (she was replaced by andy cohen? yuk!), and cnn's impending decision on her future hosting at the time.

besides mostly other female comedians, she received little support during all of this, and it was a very tough time for her - i doubt she'll ever forget it. if you haven't seen it already, i highly recommend her documentary on the events, it's available on amazon prime video:

Watch Kathy Griffin: A Hell of a Story | Prime Video (amazon.com)


----------



## sharkster

NorthAlabama said:


> nope, that friendship appears to be lost forever, and i don't blame her - he should have stayed out of it, for many reasons, including their friendship, their annual new years eve special co-hosting gig (she was replaced by andy cohen? yuk!), and cnn's impending decision on her future hosting at the time.
> 
> other than other female comedians, she received very little support during all of this, and it was a very tough time for her - i doubt she'll ever forget it. if you haven't seen it already, i highly recommend her documentary on the events, it's available on amazon prime video:
> 
> Watch Kathy Griffin: A Hell of a Story | Prime Video (amazon.com)


Thanks, NA. I'll check that out later when I don't have stuff I have to do. 

Well, he made his bed so I can't blame her. I've had friends who burned me bad and that was it. I don't stick around to keep getting hurt.


----------



## cheesesteak

The Late Show with Stephen Colbert just won a Peabody award? I loves me some Colbert but there's no way his show was better than Trevor Noah's The Daily Show in the covid-19 era. At least John Oliver didn't win. If he mentions being stuck in a bland void again I'm gonna...


----------



## hefe

cheesesteak said:


> The Late Show with Stephen Colbert just won a Peabody award? I loves me some Colbert but there's no way his show was better than Trevor Noah's The Daily Show in the covid-19 era. At least John Oliver didn't win. If he mentions being stuck in a bland void again I'm gonna...


I preferred A Late Show to the Daily Social Distancing Show.


----------

